# Diablo 3 mit Online-Zwang: Blizzard wegen negativen Reaktionen überrascht



## TheKhoaNguyen (5. August 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Diablo 3 mit Online-Zwang: Blizzard wegen negativen Reaktionen überrascht* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Diablo 3 mit Online-Zwang: Blizzard wegen negativen Reaktionen überrascht


----------



## kornhill (5. August 2011)

Ich finde es stimmt zwar was er sagt. Aber das es negative Reaktionen geben wird, und zwar heftige, das hätte ihnen schon klar sein sollen. Ich sehe zwar auch die Vorteile die daraus entstehen, aber überraschen tun mich die Reaktionen in keinster Weise.


----------



## uglygames (5. August 2011)

Es ist doch nur so, wegen dem AH und nichts anderes...wen interessieren den offline hacks? da betrügt man sich doch nur selber und zeigt wie schwach oder dumm man ist.
Aber blizzard so eine scheinheilichkeit...anstatt sie zugeben, der onlinezwang ist nur dafür da, damit jeder an das AH gebunden ist.


----------



## Soulverline (5. August 2011)

Ist schon richtig was er sagt, ich kann beide Seiten verstehen ...


----------



## thor2101 (5. August 2011)

äh onlinezwang ist onlinezwang. ist natürlich einfach da einen anderen grund vorzuschieben.


----------



## trinity_reloaded (5. August 2011)

seh ich ähnlich wie blizzard 
wenns gut gemacht ist & verbindungsabbrüche den spielfortschritt nicht zunichte machen, gibts kein problem damit. bei wow beschwert sich ja auch niemand, das man die ganze zeit online sein muss..


----------



## Krampfkeks (5. August 2011)

Starcraft 2 hatte ursprünglich nen online Zwang. Danach war Blizz über die Reaktionen überrascht und es rausgenommen.

Ihre Aufmerksamkeitsspanne scheint nicht die beste zu sein.


----------



## Exar-K (5. August 2011)

Es wäre kein Problem gewesen Online und Offline Charaktere zu trennen. Ein Offline (auch LAN) angelegter Charakter darf dann eben zu keiner Zeit im Onlinespiel eingesetzt werden.
Und was die Offlinespieler dann mit ihren Charakteren machen, ist völlig egal.
Thema erledigt, alle zufrieden.


----------



## Oximoron12345 (5. August 2011)

Ich finds gut, weniger Hacks und Co. / Man kann nebenbei mit seinen Leuten in anderen Blizzard Games chatten und hat denke ich genau wie bei WoW immer nen "optimalen" Support...

Und im Zeitalter von mmorpgs, Browsergames und anderen Onlinespielen ist es doch nun wirklich kein "Beinbruch".....ich denke ein großteil der Gamercommunity hat mittlerweile Internet und schaltet das bestimmt auch nicht ab, wenn sie mal nicht am PC sitzen^^


----------



## DerElfenritter (5. August 2011)

Yup, so traurig es auch für einige sein mag, wir leben und nähern uns immer mehr dem digitalen Zeitalter, LAN wird auch extrem vernachlässigt, weil angenommen wird ( und die Mehrheit hat ihn auch ) jeder hat nen Breitband Anschluss, digital Verkäufe sind schon längst selbstverständlich und Retail wird sich auch nur noch nen paar Jahre halten, die Cloudszene wird immer besser und Spielefirmen proggen eben nicht mehr fürn Nischenmarkt..



Man findet sich entweder mit sowas ab oder sucht sich nen anderes Hobby, wenn nicht alle mitmachen und dagegen protestieren bringts eh nicht und die Masse der Gamercom. will einfach nur zocken und meldet sich gar nicht, sonst wären wa heute nicht so weit.


----------



## Edding8040 (5. August 2011)

ich finde es richtig es sollte für alle spiele onlinezwang geben


----------



## hastenichgesehn (5. August 2011)

Aus der Sicht von jemanden der das Spiel zu 95% offline spielen wollte, gibt es keine neuen Features die eine ständige online-Verbindungen rechtfertigen. Was interesseriert es mich wenn andere cheaten? Das geht mir vollkommen am Allerwertesten vorbei. Das dämliche Auktionshaus werde ich sowieso nicht nutzen. Das ganze ist doch nur eine Ausrede. Es wäre doch recht einfach gewesen den Singleplayer vom Multiplayer zu trennen. Die Blizzards haben schon früher kundgetan, dass sie vor allem auf eine gute Multiplayer-Plattform setzen um mehr Anreize zu schaffen, dass sich die Leute das Spiel auch wirklich kaufen und nicht kopieren. Das klingt ja auch plausibel. Wenn das aber heißt, das ich den singleplayer-part von Diablo 3 nur online spielen kann, dann ist das ja wohl DRM vom Allerfeinsten. Damit sind die vorherigen Aussagen einfach nur schamlose Lügen. Konsequent wäre es gewesen nur noch Multiplayer-Spiele zu entwickeln. Dann hätten sie bei Diablo 3 eben komplett auf eine singleplayer-Kampagne verzichten sollen. Für wie doof halten die ihre eigenen Kunden eigentlich. Da lobe ich mir fast schon den UBI-Launcher. Da wird wenigstens zugegeben, dass es sich um eine Kopierschutzmassnahme handelt. Wenn es auch mit nicht wirklich vorhandene Features "geschönt" werden sollte. Für mich ist die Sache klar. Ich werde so etwas nicht unterstützen. Auch wenn das in der Konsequenz heißt, dass ich igendwann keine neuen Spiele mehr kaufen kann. Dann gebe ich das Geld eben für andere Dinge aus.


----------



## Bynare (5. August 2011)

Ich bin öfters auf Dienstreise und nehme mir gerne was zum zocken mit. 1. habe ich keinen Bock darauf mich in jedem Hotel um einen Netzzugang zu kümmern, den ich 2. privat bezahlen müßte.

Bei Diablo 2 gibt es seit Jahren eine Trennung zwischen Online - (Ladder) und Offline Charakteren. Wo zum Henker ist das Problem?

Immer wieder gibt es Leute, die Starcraft 2 anführen... Hallo? Starcraft 2 kann man sehr wohl offline spielen.

Und dafür soll ich 50 EUR berappen, wo ich genau dann nicht spielen kann, wenn ich die meiste Langeweile hab? Nö - gibt ja noch Torchlight 2.


----------



## gammelbude (5. August 2011)

Wo genau wäre jetzt das Problem zu sagen: Es gibt offline Charaktere und es gibt Online Charaktere. Mit Offline Chars kann man nicht in BNet und haben kein AH. Fertig.
Dann sind doch alle glücklich?

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das niemand bei Blizzard auf diese Idee gekommen ist.

Es ist und bleibt eine DRM Maßnahme. Das PR Gelaber können sie sich sontwohin...


----------



## excitusz (5. August 2011)

Sind wir doch erlich, besser Online Zwang als DRM , wenns um den vergleich geht. 

Am besten sollte die nächste Spiele Generation tatsächlich nur noch durch den internen Konsolen bzw PC Handel erfolgen also so wie bei XBOX 360 nur das man die Spielen wirklich nur noch online Kaufen und Online Spielen kann, offline natürlich auch, aba halt online erst aktivieren beim Kauf.
und statt Packungen und Rohlingen sollte es dann eine Art Spiele Zimmer geben wo die Spiele in 3d virtuell aufgemacht und ausgepackt werden können, eventuelle figuren aufgestellt werden und Bücher gelesen werden können.
Sicher nur ein Trost für sammler wenn überhaupt, aber hej besser so als die angst das ein Spiel zu oft raubkopiert wird, ein gutes Spiel verdient jeden seines Cents.

Die Entwickler sind unsere Götter sozusagen und sie verdienen das ^^


----------



## joshxut (5. August 2011)

Das einzige Problem mit der Sache ist die verlorene Modbarkeit.
Das ist wirklich schade.
ABER ein großteil der schreineden Masse hier regt sich wohl eher darüber auf dass sie es nicht mehr auf einschlägigen Seiten für lau bekomm (ja ich weiss keiner will es im Sinn haben noch noch weniger je getan haben)

Diese tin-foil  Argumentation "ich will nicht immer online sein" bzw "ich will nicht dazu gezwungen werden" ist doch lächerlich, ich glaube kaum dass noch jemand mit einer Volumenrate von der Telekom-Steinzeit GmbH zuhause rumhockt und das Internet an und aus schaltet um Kbyts zu sparen.

Es schützt vor Cheatern, vor Piraterie und bringt Features wie das Auktionshaus mit. Hurray, nur plus Punkte für mich als zahlenden Kunden.

Alle anderen sind enttäuschte Raubkopierer, Onlineophobe oder chronische Empörungsfans. Das schöne an der Sache ist jedoch wer sich in einer der oben genannten Gruppen wiederfindet oder aus anderen Gründen das Spiel ablehnt ... muss es nicht spielen.


----------



## cinteX (5. August 2011)

das hört sich alles für mich so an: 'mimimimimimi internet, mimimimi, hab ich nit' gott -_-


----------



## Comicfreak1978 (5. August 2011)

Leute... Ich weiss ehrlich nicht, worüber sich alle aufregen. Sicher, Leute ohne I-Net sind gekniffen, aber mir scheint das ganze Gejammer doch reichlich übertrieben. 

Das Battle.net läuft bei mir seit eh und je stabil, also brauch ich nicht mit Verbindungsabbrüchen zu rechnen. Das Argument, das damit Hacks, Dupes etc. unterbunden werden können begrüsse ich sogar, ich hab nämlich kein Bock mehr in öffentlichen Partien auf Cheater-Säcke zu treffen... 

Und alle Leute, die sich über DRM aufregen, sollen doch bitte ersteinmal warten, wie stabil das ganze läuft... Nicht immer muss es zu "Ubi-mässigem" Stress kommen.

Ihr wollt immer alle gepampert werden, aber dafür mal die eine oder andere Unannehmlichkeit zu ertragen, das kann dann keiner. Ein guter Gamer nimmt Änderungen und Balance-Fixes hin und stellt sich kurzerhand um...


----------



## Flo66R6 (5. August 2011)

Mich nervt das auch und ich bin drauf und dran meine Bestellung zu stornieren. Ich mag der Minderheit angehören aber für mich war Diablo 1 (Diablo 2 habe nur mal ein paar Tage angespielt) ein reines Singleplayer Hack&Slay. Ich habe auch absolut keinen Schimmer wieso ich Diablo Online spielen sollte, wirklich nicht. Auch mit diesem ganzen Auktionshaus Gedöns kann ich überhaupt nichts anfangen.

Ich sehe den tollen Onlinzwang auch als DRM Maßnahme und nichts anderes. Übrigens ist es ziemlich blödsinnig ein Singleplayer Spiel mit einem reinen Multiplayer Spiel bezogen auf Onlinezwang zu vergleichen. Bei einem Online Spiel liegt es nunmal in der Natur der Sache das man Online sein muss um zu spielen.

Ich überlege noch ob ich vielleicht doch eher zu Torchlight 2 greife, wobei mich Torchlight 1 nicht vollends begeistert (Comic Grafikstil, keine Story, völlig belanglose Quests).

Gibt es bei Blizzard eigentlich noch diese Real-ID? Dann wäre das Thema Diablo 3 für mich endgültig durch.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## Comicfreak1978 (5. August 2011)

Mann, wo ist der "Like"-Button, wenn man ihn mal braucht  Zustimmung auf ganzer Linie!!!


----------



## Flo66R6 (5. August 2011)

joshxut schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem mit der Sache ist die verlorene Modbarkeit.
> Das ist wirklich schade.
> ABER ein großteil der schreineden Masse hier regt sich wohl eher darüber auf dass sie es nicht mehr auf einschlägigen Seiten für lau bekomm (ja ich weiss keiner will es im Sinn haben noch noch weniger je getan haben)


 
Unsinn! Ich verwette meinen allerwertesten darauf das Diablo 3 ziemlich zügig inklusive Crack auf einschlägigen Seiten zu finden sein wird. Ich meine Hey, selbst WoW gibt es als "Raubkopie" im Netz.



> Es schützt vor Cheatern, vor Piraterie und bringt Features wie das Auktionshaus mit. Hurray, nur plus Punkte für mich als zahlenden Kunden.


 
Cheater sind mir in dem Falle ausnahmsweise mal völlig egal. Was juckt es mich wenn andere Leute in ihrem Spiel Cheaten? Die können machen was sie wollen. Und seid wann schützt eine Online Verbindung im Multiplayer vor Cheatern? Dann dürfte es ja in keinem Multiplayer Spiel Cheater geben...



> Alle anderen sind enttäuschte Raubkopierer, Onlineophobe oder chronische Empörungsfans. Das schöne an der Sache ist jedoch wer sich in einer der oben genannten Gruppen wiederfindet oder aus anderen Gründen das Spiel ablehnt ... muss es nicht spielen.


 
Genau, jeder der nicht vor Freude in die Hände klatscht und sich im Singleplayer über Onlinezwang freut ist Raubkopierer, Onlinephob (was auch immer das sein soll) oder ein "Empörungsfan". Ah ja.

Grüße,
Flo


----------



## DarkStaRX (5. August 2011)

Ich persönlich finde es eine klein wenig Negativ wenn es eine dauerhafte Internetverbindung benötigt. Wenn man z.B. mal irgendwo hinfährt etc. und möchte dann spielen, braucht man entweder Inet oder muss sich ein Stick kaufen, sprich so machen die Anbieter wieder Geld...


----------



## billy336 (5. August 2011)

lol wow als raubkopie xD
nee quatsch. es gibt privatserver die sind aber beschissen wie zigeunerclo. kaum leutz massig bugs und jeder der ein bisschen wow fan ist ist früher oder später zum original-server gewechselt.
ich weiss dass sich manche aufregen aber das wird immer so sein. als DVD's erschienen sind haben se alle gemeckert weils keine VHS mehr gab. mit cd's und kassetten das gleiche. Der ONline-zwang wird sich durchsetzen und es werden früher oder später alle mitgehen, den wer ein videospiel-fan ist beugt sich der tatsache nur zuhause spielen zu können. natürlich ist es nicht toll, aber es gibt schlimmeres. (z.b. die cloud methode wo du das game streamst, da brauchst nämlich nicht nur ne inetverbeindung sondern noch ne rasend schnelle dazu und wer aufm kaff lebt hat die arschkarte) außerdem sind die meisten die wegen dem onlinezwang rumkotzen die sich das game kostenlos bei "boersen" herunterladen^^. da könnt ihr beruhigt sein. mit sicherheit wird es auch eine gecrackte diablo 3 version geben, natürlich für all die, die kein wert auf multiplayer, updates, support, komfortable installation und den gedanken, die künstler für ihre arbeit zu unterstützen, legen.


----------



## Egersdorfer (5. August 2011)

joshxut schrieb:


> Das einzige Problem mit der Sache ist die verlorene Modbarkeit.
> Das ist wirklich schade.
> ABER ein großteil der schreineden Masse hier regt sich wohl eher darüber auf dass sie es nicht mehr auf einschlägigen Seiten für lau bekomm (ja ich weiss keiner will es im Sinn haben noch noch weniger je getan haben)
> 
> ...


 

Kann ein einzelner Mensch wirklich so naiv sein?

In der Geschichte der Spiele hat Onlinezwang nicht einen einzigen vom Cheaten abgehalten. 
Beispiele: Guild Wars: kann nur online gespielt werden, die Leute cheaten sich den Arsch breit. Klar, es werden alle paar Monate paar Leute gebannt, um den Anschein zu erwecken, man würde was tun. (Design Director James Phinney on the Recent Account Bans – ArenaNet Blog Team Quitter ~ View topic - Second Wave of Botting)

Modern Warfare 2: kein Spiel hat so viel traurige Berühmtheit dank "Hackern" (Aimbot, etc.) erlangt. Dass man online sein musste zum spielen hat genau Null Spieler davon abgehalten zu cheaten.

Auch in Starcraft I und II gab und gibt es cheater. Manchmal werden paar wenige gebannt, das ist aber nur ein Tropfen auf dem heißen Stein.



> ABER ein großteil der schreineden Masse hier regt sich wohl eher darüber  auf dass sie es nicht mehr auf einschlägigen Seiten für lau bekomm (ja  ich weiss keiner will es im Sinn haben noch noch weniger je getan haben)



Da sieht man mal wieder wie wenig Ahnung manche Leute haben. Tatsächlich werden genau die genannten Leute die einzigen sein, die keine Probleme mit dem Spiel haben werden. Siehe nur Alter IW, die Hacks zum Ubi-Launcher, alternative Server für WoW oder SC2-Releases.

Du bist bestimmt der erste, der sich einen Chip in den Arm pflanzen ließe und 24/7 zuhause einsperren, weil man so ja "unliebsames Verhalten" unterbinden könnte. Wach auf, Kind.

Zwei Denkanstöße: 
1. Lass mal gewisse Hackergruppen statt Sony Blizzard hacken. Würdest Du nicht hinter dem Mond leben, wüsstest Du, dass in letzter Zeit fast alles gehackt wurde, was Rang und Namen hat.

2. Dann bemühe ich mal ein Dammbruch-Argument: wo soll es noch enden? Früher hat man nur für ein Spiel bezahlt. Dann kam jemand auf die Idee Geld dafür zu verlangen, wenn jemand spielen wollte (monatliche Gebühren). Die Leute haben bezahlt. Dann kam jemand auf die Idee im Store gewisse Sachen zu verkaufen (Char-Transfer etc.) für horrende Kosten. Die Leute haben bezahlt. Jemand kam auf die Idee Patches und paar wenige Neuerungen, die Früher (oder von guten Entwicklern wie CD Red jetzt noch) kostenlos angeboten wurden teuer zu verkaufen, er nannte sie DLCs. Die Leute haben bezahlt. Jetzt will Blizzard von Transaktionen, Einstellen etc. Gebühren. Die Leute werden bezahlen. 

Was kommt als nächstes?  Zahlen pro Einloggen? Jeder Click kostet Geld? Ich wette, die Leute werden es weiter bezahlen, weil viele die gleiche schaf-artige Attitüde haben und sich einfach alles gefallen lassen. In Jahren werdet ihr zurückblicken und sagen "ach hätte ich doch bloß nicht daran mitgewirkt.".


----------



## pyrobahne (5. August 2011)

Tja, da hat´s mich Dorfbewohner als Diablofan mal wieder angear****!
Da wir hier noch in der Steinzeit (kein DSL) leben, Werden ein paar Kumpels und ich uns das wohl nicht kaufen können.
Schade eigentlich und ich hatte mich so darauf gefreut. Ersteinmal bei Amazon stornieren...



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Unsinn! Ich verwette meinen allerwertesten darauf das Diablo 3 ziemlich zügig inklusive Crack auf einschlägigen Seiten zu finden sein wird. Ich meine Hey, selbst WoW gibt es als "Raubkopie" im Netz.


 
Richtig! Ich kenne kein Spiel mit Online-Zwang (natürlich außer reine Online-Spiele), welches nicht ein...zwei Wochen später im Netz als "Offline-Version" erschienen ist.
Das würde dann wohl als einzige Alternative für uns Dörfler übrig bleiben, aber zum glück tu ich so etwas ja nicht! 

Na ja, da bleibt wenigstens mehr Zeit für das real life!


----------



## joshxut (5. August 2011)

Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Unsinn! Ich verwette meinen allerwertesten darauf das Diablo 3 ziemlich zügig inklusive Crack auf einschlägigen Seiten zu finden sein wird. Ich meine Hey, selbst WoW gibt es als "Raubkopie" im Netz.


 
Na und was bewirkt dein Crack ? Ist das dann eine Privatserveraktion wie bei WoW ? Wer spielt den schon auf verbuggten Privat-Servern mit 13 jährigen wannabe Admins mit Gottkomplex ? 



Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Cheater sind mir in dem Falle ausnahmsweise mal völlig egal. Was juckt es mich wenn andere Leute in ihrem Spiel Cheaten? Die können machen was sie wollen. Und seid wann schützt eine Online Verbindung im Multiplayer vor Cheatern? Dann dürfte es ja in keinem Multiplayer Spiel Cheater geben...



Das ist ja schön dass dir Cheater egal sind. Ich gehe nunmal aber gerne online und spiel eine Partie und werde nicht von einem gecheatetem Charakter gefacerollt. 

Was nutzt ein Onlinezwang ? 

Funktioniert bei WoW gar nicht schlecht. Da mache ich mir selten gedanken ob der Kerl cheatet wohl eher welche Items er hat und welche Skillung er spielt. 




Flo66R6 schrieb:


> Genau, jeder der nicht vor Freude in die Hände klatscht und sich im Singleplayer über Onlinezwang freut ist Raubkopierer, Onlinephob (was auch immer das sein soll) oder ein "Empörungsfan". Ah ja.
> Grüße,
> Flo



Na was den sonst ? Du hänst doch ohnehin den ganzen Tag im Netz oder bestreitest du das ?
Was genau stört dich dann daran dass das Spiel eine Verbindung voraussetzt ? Ich kann Singleplayer spielen und mit dem gleichen Charakter jederzeit online spielen. Ist doch klasse. Ein Auktionshaus ? Klasse ..

Nachteile ? Wie gesagt die Modbarkeit.

Du redest viel, nur schreibst du nicht über die angeblichen Nachteile ? Klär uns doch bitte auf was dich daran so ungemein stört.



Egersdorfer schrieb:


> Du bist bestimmt der erste, der sich  einen Chip in den Arm pflanzen ließe und 24/7 zuhause einsperren, weil  man so ja "unliebsames Verhalten" unterbinden könnte. Wach auf, Kind.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...



Ja die Illuminaten sind überall !
Zunächst  bist du nicht nur unglaublich fixiert auf deine Ansicht der Weltverschwörer mit Chips im Arm sondern auch noch Hellseher ? Wohlmöglich bin ich älter als du  ?

Ja richtig ich lasse mich gerne zuhause einsperren? Ähm Moment was ? Ich glaube du siehst zu viel Fernsehen.
Abwegige und stumpfe Argumentation, die du hier aufzuziehen versuchst. 

Mitgewirkt hast du übrigends an überhaupt nichts. Das hier ist keine politische Protestbewegung. Activision ist es mit Sicherheit reichlich egal ob du großer Rechteaktivist das Spiel kaufst oder nicht.

Ich sehe die Vorteile und unterschtütze deine "ich bin dagegen schaf-artige" Einstellung nicht. Das Spiel wird garantiert ein Topseller, ob du es magst, kaufst, unterstützt oder nicht.


----------



## Sabtu (5. August 2011)

Nachteil ist wieder, dass Leute wie ich die ab und zu nen i-net Ausfall haben dann nix machen können. 
Aber das ist halt inzwischen so, wenn es stört holt sich halt die unsaubere Version.


----------



## Turalyon (5. August 2011)

> Was nutzt ein Onlinezwang ?
> 
> Funktioniert bei WoW gar nicht schlecht. Da mache ich mir selten gedanken ob der Kerl cheatet wohl eher welche Items er hat und welche Skillung er spielt.



Da WoW ja ein *Online*-Rollenspiel ist, hat es ja keinen Online Zwang, da es ja keinen Singleplayer Modus gibt. Aber ich persönlich will nicht immer online gezwungen werden, wenn ich mal ne runde Singleplayer spielen will.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. August 2011)

@joshuxt: Sorry aber deine Argumentation ist genauso fadenscheinig. Die Nachteile wurden dir hier gelinde gesagt massenhaft um die Ohren gehauen, sie zu ignorieren ist aber eine Kunst für sich. Dass es auch anders gehen würde, zeigt doch Diablo 2. Warum macht man das nicht so? 

Das Beispiel mit dem Chip unter der Haut ist nicht weit her geholt. Die Einstellung "Ist halt so" ist, wie ich an anderer Stelle schon schrieb, eine gefährliche und, zumindest für meine Meinung, vorsichtig gesagt, nicht sehr vorrausschauende. Er hat dir hier mal schön die Entwicklung gezeigt. Irgendwann muss man halt auch mal "Nein" sagen.

Ich unterstütze diese "ich bin dafür lemming-artige" Einstellung nicht. Und ja das SPiel wird garantiert ein Topseller, ob ich es mag, nicht kaufe oder nicht unterstütze... aber mein Gewissen und mein Gerechtigkeitssinn fühlt sich besser. Wenn du das anders siehst schön. aber hier jemand so anzugehen wie du gerade zeugt zumindest nicht von "vielleicht bin ich älter als du?" wie du das denkst


----------



## joshxut (5. August 2011)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> @joshuxt: Sorry aber deine Argumentation ist genauso fadenscheinig. Die Nachteile wurden dir hier gelinde gesagt massenhaft um die Ohren gehauen, sie zu ignorieren ist aber eine Kunst für sich. Dass es auch anders gehen würde, zeigt doch Diablo 2. Warum macht man das nicht so?



So, Nachteile wurden hier nicht "massenweise aufgeführt" sondern eines ständig breit getreten.
Ich lese ständig "wenn die  Server aber mal offline sind". Das Battlenet läuft seit je her stabil  das ist kein contra-Argument, das ist ein zurechtgestutzter Nachteil. 
Einen tatsächlichen Nachteil nenne ich schon in meinem ersten Post: Die Modbarkeit, die für Diablo 2, zumindest für mich wichtig war.



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Das Beispiel mit dem Chip unter der Haut ist nicht weit her geholt. Die Einstellung "Ist halt so" ist, wie ich an anderer Stelle schon schrieb, eine gefährliche und, zumindest für meine Meinung, vorsichtig gesagt, nicht sehr vorrausschauende. Er hat dir hier mal schön die Entwicklung gezeigt. Irgendwann muss man halt auch mal "Nein" sagen.



Das ist entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise: Bullshit.
Dramatisiere doch nicht eine solche im eigentlichen Sinne unbedeutende Nichtigkeit wie die Nutzungsvoraussetzungen eines Computerspiels mit Eingriffe in meine Grundrechte. Das macht deine Argumentationsgrundlage lächerlich.



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> Ich unterstütze diese "ich bin dafür lemming-artige" Einstellung nicht. Und ja das SPiel wird garantiert ein Topseller, ob ich es mag, nicht kaufe oder nicht unterstütze... aber mein Gewissen und mein Gerechtigkeitssinn fühlt sich besser. Wenn du das anders siehst schön. aber hier jemand so anzugehen wie du gerade zeugt zumindest nicht von "vielleicht bin ich älter als du?" wie du das denkst



Ich gehe hier niemanden "an", ich führe eine Debatte und vertrete meinen Standpunkt, einen Standpunkt der mit Sicherheit ähnlich viel Anklang finden wie deiner. Wenn du dich dadurch angegriffen fühlst solltest du dein Toleranzverständnis noch mal überdenken.
Das  "vielleicht bin ich älter als du?" bezieht sich auf den Ausdruck "Kind" in einem Posting weiter oben.


----------



## Chronik (5. August 2011)

Die Entwickler und vielleicht auch einige User hier mögen überrascht sein, das in GER nicht überall Internet oder DSL ausliegt bzw. das sich nicht jeder Internet/DSL leisten kann. Schön ich gehöre nicht dazu aber trotzdem find ichs eine Frechheit Diablo 3 ist kein Online Rollenspiel wie WoW. Die Hauptgeschäftstelle von Blizzards liegt glaube ich in der USA. Es wissen doch die meinsten das die USA in Sachen von Internet/DSL ganz vorne liegt.
Wenn man bei der Installation auswählen könnte, das man kein Internet hat oder das man es nicht Online nutzt/nutzen will, es dann trotzdem spielen könne, wäre das glaube ich für einige wieder ein Kaufgrund.


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. August 2011)

joshxut schrieb:


> So, Nachteile wurden hier nicht "massenweise aufgeführt" sondern eines ständig breit getreten.
> Ich lese ständig "wenn die  Server aber mal offline sind". Das Battlenet läuft seit je her stabil  das ist kein contra-Argument, das ist ein zurechtgestutzter Nachteil.
> Einen tatsächlichen Nachteil nenne ich schon in meinem ersten Post: Die Modbarkeit, die für Diablo 2, zumindest für mich wichtig war.
> Das ist entschuldige die Ausdrucksweise: Bullshit.
> ...



Ja das mit der Modbarkeit stimmt. Das führst du an. Und ja auch die anderen Dinge werden Breitgetreten und für mich sind das nunmal Nachteile. Internetausfälle, Serverstabilität, auf Berufsreisen zocken, ohne nach Internetanschluss suchen zu müssen. Für mich vorallem der erste und letzte für mich durchaus ein Nachteil. Gesetz dem Fall ich werde in meinem Beruf, den ich studiere arbeitstätig, wird es für mich äußerst schwer bei mehrmonatigen Auslandsaufenthalten in irgendeiner Form Internet zu bekommen. 
Die Sache mit der Gängelung von Kundschaft ist vllt nicht so schlimm, wie ein Eingriff in die Grundrechte. Aber diese Eingriffe geschehen in fast allen Fällen auch nicht plötzlich, sondern werden schleichend eingeführt. Führt dazu, dass eben so eine Einstellung bei mir alle Alarmglocken schrillen lässt. Meine Argumentationsgrundlage ist mitnichten lächerlich (das meine ich im Übrigen auch mit "angehen". So sollte man nicht unbedingt eine Diskussion führen und seinen Standpunkt vertreten. Das macht einen selber, entschuldigung dafür, "lächerlich"). Die Sache mit sogenannten "Nichtigkeiten" ist, dass sie sich summieren und zu einer Wichtigkeit werden können. 

Wenn man dieses Spiel unbedingt so verkaufen will, dann sollte man direkt ein MMO draus mache. Aber halt dann wäre das Geschrei groß wegen der Singleplayer... moment irgendwas passt hier nicht, was ist dieses Spiel denn nun eigentlich.

Für das mit dem Alter entschuldige ich mich, das hatte ich überlesen.


----------



## joshxut (5. August 2011)

RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> (das meine ich im Übrigen auch mit "angehen". So sollte man nicht unbedingt eine Diskussion führen und seinen Standpunkt vertreten. Das macht einen selber, entschuldigung dafür, "lächerlich").



Das sollte nicht beleidigend wirken, wenn es so ist tut es mir Leid. Es bezieht sich auf diesen Chipvergleich der nun eben einmal maßlos überzogen ist.



RoTTeN1234 schrieb:


> [...] Die Sache mit der Gängelung von Kundschaft [...]
> Wenn man dieses Spiel unbedingt so verkaufen will, dann sollte man direkt ein MMO draus mache. Aber halt dann wäre das Geschrei groß wegen der Singleplayer... moment irgendwas passt hier nicht, was ist dieses Spiel denn nun eigentlich.



Genau hier liegt der Hund begraben, siehe auch Chronik einen Post weiter oben.
Ich verstehe schon dass es vorallem für Leute ohne Breitband ärgerlich ist, da sie das Spiel somit von ihrer Liste streichen können,
trotzdem hat das nichts mit Frechheit oder Gängelung des Kunden zu tun.
Eine Frechheit wäre es ein Spiel als offline Spiel zu verkaufen und nachträglich einen Onlinezwang zu implementieren.

Fakt ist Diablo ist ein Produkt. Es wird in einer Form angeboten in der es aus der Sicht der Entwickler am günstigsten erscheint.
Wenn Activision der Meinung ist eine Onlinevraussetztung verbessert das Spielerlebnis sind sie sich wohl schon bewusst dass es für Leute ohne Internetverbindung unattraktiv wird. Das ist dann aber eine Mischkalkulation und keine Gängelung.

Bei BMW im Modell X gibts Unicolor Orange eben nur mit M-Fahrwerk. Das ist nun mal das Angebot. Die Wahl ob dies das Richtige für einen ist oder nicht liegt beim Kunden 
http://forum.pcgames.de/members/2352871-chronik.html


----------



## Schalkmund (5. August 2011)

It's not DRM it's a FEATURE


----------



## reckonstar (5. August 2011)

trinity_reloaded schrieb:


> seh ich ähnlich wie blizzard
> wenns gut gemacht ist & verbindungsabbrüche den spielfortschritt nicht zunichte machen, gibts kein problem damit. bei wow beschwert sich ja auch niemand, das man die ganze zeit online sein muss..



Toller Vergleich! Kann es vielleicht sein das sich keiner beschwert, weil WoW = MMO und Diablo 3 = Solo mit Multiplayer Möglichkeit (auch über LAN oder TCP/IP realisierbar) ist. Also ein extrem hinkender Vergleich!

Finde im übrigen die Äußerungen von Blizzard, wie die meisten in den letzten Tagen zu ihren "Neuerungen" und Änderungen sehr Zweifelhaft und teilweise auch einfach nur unverschämt!! Die ganze Haltung von Blizzard und die teilweisen dümmlichen und lapidaren Sprüche von deren Entwickler/Sprecher etc. ist einfach nur zum kot***. Wenn sich bei D3 bei dem einen oder anderen Punkt nichts mehr ändert, dann war es das für mich.

Es gibt nichts, aber auch rein gar nichts derzeit an dem Spiel, was mich dazu bewegt diesen Spiel kaufen zu wollen! Dabei sind AH (gegen echtes Geld), Onlineanbindung nur Teile vom gesamten Bild, die mich einfach nicht überzeugen können. Schade!

Da müsste Blizzard erst einmal wieder Interesse wecken.


----------



## reckonstar (5. August 2011)

Oximoron12345 schrieb:


> Ich finds gut, weniger Hacks und Co. / Man kann nebenbei mit seinen Leuten in anderen Blizzard Games chatten und hat denke ich genau wie bei WoW immer nen "optimalen" Support...^



Der ist echt spitze der Spruch. "Optimaler" Support bei WoW


----------



## RoTTeN1234 (5. August 2011)

joshxut schrieb:


> Bei BMW im Modell X gibts Unicolor Orange eben nur mit M-Fahrwerk. Das ist nun mal das Angebot. Die Wahl ob dies das Richtige für einen ist oder nicht liegt beim Kunden



Also gut einigen wir uns darauf: Es liegt in den Händen der Kundschaft, wie sie damit umgeht. Für mich also heißt das ich kaufe das Spiel nicht, weil ich einfach nicht einsehe, warum ein Singleplayerspiel zwingend Online sein muss. Ich hab den Vorgänger auch nur im LAN mit Leuten gezockt und nie Online. Fand ich einfach witziger. Da dieser Modus ja eh bei Blizzard am Aussterben ist, wird es für mich keine Spiele mehr von denen geben. 

Ich verstehe eben die Kunden, die verärgert sind und ich halte es immer noch für Gängelung, auch wenn du da anderer Meinung bist. Ich sehe das aber bei vielen anderen Dingen auch so (DRM und andere Kopierschutzmaßnahmen), die ich aus Sicht der Publisher durchaus verstehe, aber gemessen an der Zeit in der die Maßnahmen immer umgangen werden, empfinde ich es als ehrlicher Käufer, der dadurch fürs Spielen massiv Probleme hat nunmal als Gängelung. Genau dasselbe bei DVDs. VOR dem eigentlichen Film manchmal zig Trailer + Urheberrechte Warnung und manchmal noch dieser "Raubkopierer sind Verbrecher" Müll, der sich ums Verrecken nicht überspringen lässt. DAS nenne ich nunmal Gängelung der Kunden, denn ein doofer Kopierer hat die Probleme nicht. 

Meine Meinung ist einfach: Wenn man mehr in die Qualität und Dauer eines Spiels investieren würde, als in solche Späßchen, hätte man weniger Ausgaben und womöglich auch mehr Kunden. Ich finde zumindest einen Versuch wärs wert.

Zu Diablo noch: Dieser Onlinezwang ist persönlich für mich auch nur ein Tropfen der das Fass zum überlaufen gebracht hat, wenn auch der Größte. Mir gefällt die Grafik auch jetzt noch nicht wirklich (zu WOW, kennt man ja), die Abschaffung der Talente und jetzt das? Nein Danke.


PS: Bevor ich es vergesse, ja es kam angreifend rüber und Entschuldigung selbstverständlich angenommen. Das ist die Sache mit dieser Grundaggressivität in Diskussionen (passiert mir auch manchmal). Da find ich passt das Sprichwort "Wie man in den Wald hineinruft, so schallt es herraus." Erst kürzlich wieder bei einer Jungpolitikerrunde und S21 erlebt. Das CDU Mitglied hat derart von oben herab mit allen Beteilgten geredet, dass das irgendwanne cht aggressiv wurde.


----------



## Sekulidan (5. August 2011)

Bei Online-Zwang werde ich das Spiel nicht spielen. Ich habe Diablo-2 oft und gern gespielt -> online und offline und fand es super, NICHT online sein zu MÜSSEN.

MfG:


 Sekulidan


----------



## golani79 (5. August 2011)

joshxut schrieb:


> So, Nachteile wurden hier nicht "massenweise aufgeführt" sondern eines ständig breit getreten.
> Ich lese ständig "wenn die  Server aber mal offline sind". Das Battlenet läuft seit je her stabil  das ist kein contra-Argument, das ist ein zurechtgestutzter Nachteil.


 
Und nur weils bisher immer problemlos gelaufen ist, heißt das auch automatisch, dass es immer so sein wird?
btw kann ich mich an mehr als genug Situationen in Diablo2 erinnern, wo es Probleme damit gab, sich ins BNET einzuloggen.

SH5 von Ubisoft ist das einzige Spiel welches den Launcher verwendet und das ich besitze - und seit ich es besitze, waren die Server schon des öfteren nicht online - obwohl es hieß, es gibt Cluster und bei einem Ausfall übernimmt ein anderer Server den Dienst .. dass ich nicht lache.

Selbst Blizzard ist nicht allmächtig und auch, wenn das BNET nicht down sein sollte, dann wünsche ich dir viel Spaß mit einem SP Spiel, falls es bei deinem Provider mal Probleme geben sollte.

Aber was solls? Wir sind ja eh nur alles onlinephobe Raubkopierer ...


----------



## DerElfenritter (5. August 2011)

Diejenigen die sich mit Onlinezwang nicht abfinden können, seid euch bewusst das ihr dann zukünftig aufs zocken verzichten könnt, denn der Trend geht genau in die Richtung, denn die unzufriedene kundschaft ist eher die kleine masse, der rest zieht mit.

Blizzard konzenzentiert sich btw auf den Multiplayer bei ihren aktuellen und kommenden spielen, das internet machts möglich, die singleplayer variante ist hier also nur ne nette dreingabe und es gibt schon seit jahren ( und jährlich kommen neue hinzu ) online spiele die auch im singleplayer "online sein" vorraussetzten, und das hat nix mit DRM zu tun sondern ganz einfach weil das Spiel so designed wurde.

Blizzard verzichtet hier also bewusst auf den Offline Modus, denn so würde Diablo 3 gewiße einschränkungen durchfahren und wer SC2 sein eigen nennen kann der weiss auch das man dort offline eingeschränkt ist.

Man muss sich zb in nen gewißen Zeitraum immer min. 1 mal ins netz einloggen um überhaupt weiterhin offline zocken zu können, noch dazu fallen dann sachen wie stats, achievements, mods, usw. raus.


Also chillt, holt euch das Spiel einfach nicht wenn ihr meint ihr müsstet sowas nicht unterstützen und lasst den anderen den Spaß.

Ich für meinen Teil werde mir das Spiel auch nicht holen, weil ich eh kein Diablo Fan bin, ich wollte eben nur anmerken das solche Spiele schon lange existieren und wenn man STEAM, XBOX Live und PSN Entwcklung und die Masnahmen seitens der Entwickler beobachtet dann kennt man schon die Zukunft der Videospielindustrie. 

Ich sag nur Cloud, Onlinepass, digital sale und plattformanbindung.


Wer das Spiel btw wirklich WIRKLICH WIRKLICH haben will, der kann ja noch 1-2 Jährchen warten, falls es wirklich auf die Konsole kommt müsste man praktisch aus Designehintergründen aufjedenfall nen Offline Modus miteinlegen.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. August 2011)

Exar-K schrieb:


> Es wäre kein Problem gewesen Online und Offline Charaktere zu trennen. Ein Offline (auch LAN) angelegter Charakter darf dann eben zu keiner Zeit im Onlinespiel eingesetzt werden.
> Und was die Offlinespieler dann mit ihren Charakteren machen, ist völlig egal.
> Thema erledigt, alle zufrieden.


 Genau meine Meinung. 
Diejenigen die anscheinend niemals Probleme mit ihrer Internetleitung haben, könnten direkt einen Onlinecharakter auch für den Singleplayer wählen.
Und Leute wie mich, die zumindest ab und zu mal Probleme mit dem Internet haben, könnten einen Offlinecharakter wählen, ich hätte dann zwar keine Möglichkeit Online zu spielen, bin aber dann nicht mehr vom Zufall abhängig.

Und nein, ich bin kein Raubkopierer, was für eine schwachsinnige Unterstellung. Wenn ich einer wäre, dann könnte ich mir fast sicher sein, dass ich Diablo 3 irgendwann Offline spielen könnte.


----------



## krucki1 (5. August 2011)

Tja statt die ganze Zeit auf übrrascht zu machen sollte er lieber was gegen den "Spielervorteil" tun. Wurde er Spieler gefragt ob er so einen "Luxus" überhaupt haben will sämtliche "Onlinevorteile" nutzen zu können? Ich habe nicht überall in jeder Wohnung Internet wo ich spielen möchte. Was solls ich bin ja eh nur einer in der Minderheitengruppe die nicht jedem Publisher nach der Nase redet. Ich habe noch andere Hobbys, dann investiere ich da eben mehr Zeit rein.

Achja und wenn er Vorteile udn Nutzen für den Kunden will, dann sollte er schleunigst gucken das der Talentausbau wieder rein kommt, alleine deswegen bin ich schon von dem was ich über das Spiel gelesen habe enttäuscht.


----------



## ecHo22222 (5. August 2011)

Ich finde den Zwang nicht schlimm, Blizzard muss es nur besser machen als Ubisoft. Wenn die Leitung mal abbricht, darf man nicht aus dem Spiel gekickt werden. Wenn das klappt und sich dann noch immer wer beschwert, dann hat er vor das Spiel illegal zu spielen.


----------



## LostHero (5. August 2011)

er kanns nennen wie er will und sich noch so winden, es ist nix anderes als ein "DRM-like" Kopierschutz.
warum zur hölle meint blizzard singleplayer spieler zu zwigen nich zu cheaten/dupen/was auch immer?
ist es nicht jedem (solo spieler) selbst überlassen, ob und wenn ja was er in seinem game wie modifiziert um "mehr spaß" zu haben? (ich erwähne da z.b. mal die D2 hero editoren, schon allein da es kein respec ingame gab, oder nich jeder zeit/lust hat jede klasse manuell hoch zu ziehen, besonders nicht zum 100sten mal, etc, aber oh wait.... die kann man ja nun im AH kaufen .... -.-)

klar, dass sie sowas beim multiplayer unterbinden müssen, das steht ausser diskussion. aber das als grund für son online mist für SINGLEPLAYER zu bringen ist echt schwach.

und erstaunlich, dass sie von den protesten überrascht waren, vermutlich waren sie auch überrascht, als sich die fans von SC2 beschwert haben, dass es keinen LAN modus mehr gibt.... idioten (und damit meine ich nicht die fans).
das bedeutet ja gleichzeitig, dass auch D3 KEINEN lan modus mehr haben wird (das war mit das beste an ganz D2 zu meiner schulzeit...).


----------



## baummonster (5. August 2011)

Also zu sagen, Online-Zwang sei keine DRM Maßnahme find ich persönlich schon etwas grenzwertig. Es mag vielleicht kein DRM in seiner reinsten Form sein, aber aus der Luft gegriffen is der Zusammenhang dann auch nicht.
Generell hab ich, zumindest von der technischen Seite her, mit einem Online-Zwang zum Glück keine Probleme, aber ich kann durchaus verstehen dass so eine Ankündigung den ein oder anderen zukünftigen Spieler auf die Palme bringt.
Eine einfache aber strikte Trennung zwischen online und offline Charakteren würde mMn auch vollkommen reichen, aber ich denk mit dem neuen battle.net können wir solche Prinzipien bei Blizzard leider abschreiben



MisterSmith schrieb:


> Genau meine Meinung.
> Diejenigen die anscheinend niemals Probleme mit ihrer Internetleitung  haben, könnten direkt einen Onlinecharakter auch für das Offline-Spiel  wählen.


 
Nee genau eben das darf ja nicht möglich sein, weil ich dadurch mit einem online-fähigen Char trotzdem an erschummelte (will meinen per Cheat/Hex/whatever erschaffene) Items gelangen könnte


----------



## coaxspi (5. August 2011)

ecHo22222 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Zwang nicht schlimm, Blizzard muss es nur besser machen als Ubisoft. Wenn die Leitung mal abbricht, darf man nicht aus dem Spiel gekickt werden. Wenn das klappt und sich dann noch immer wer beschwert, dann hat er vor das Spiel illegal zu spielen.


 
Und was amchen Leute die aufm Land wohnen und kein DSL haben? Ja richtig, scheiß doch drauf.

Und ja, man muss ja nur nicht gekickt werden, also baut man ne Warteschleife ein wie bei SC2 von 60sec... nervt auch gar nicht.........


----------



## solidus246 (5. August 2011)

Wie kann man nur über solch eine Reaktion der Fans überrascht sein ?!
Wie sieht es den mit den Leuten aus die kein Internet haben warum auch immer oder gerade den Anbieter wechseln und Probleme mit dem Wechsel haben ? So etwas wird nicht beachtet und das ist echt schwach von Blizzard...


----------



## boyclar (5. August 2011)

coaxspi schrieb:


> Und was amchen Leute die aufm Land wohnen und kein DSL haben? Ja richtig, scheiß doch drauf.


 

Ich wohne auf dem Land und wir haben DSL 16000er... aber du hast recht, es gibt noch ecken wo es kein dsl gibt und manche dort übern stick internet haben. Und diese Verbindung ist nicht gerade Stabil...


----------



## labecula (5. August 2011)

Ich sehe das als eigentlich kein großes Problem an. Wichtig ist mir aber nur, dass zumindest für den SP Modus der Anspruch an eine schnelle leitung nicht gegeben ist. Sondern dass wenige kb/s ausreichen um den SP spielen zu können. Denn dann könnte ich auch mal an einem schlechten Urlaubstag zocken, ohen das dann die WLAN-Hotspot-Verbindung übers Handy zusammenbricht... Bezugnehmend auf das Verhindern von Hacks halte ich das alles für mehr als gerechtfertigt. Nichts nervte in D2 mehr als diese blöden Dupes, Hacks und was es da nicht alles gab...


----------



## Hummp (5. August 2011)

Wenn du Raubkopien in Ordnung findest, ist das deine Sache - aber hier im Forum hat das nichts verloren. Verwarnung.

Dann lese meinen vorherigen Beitrag: Ich sauge mir ein Spiel und kaufe es anschließend wenn es mir gefällt. 

PS: Deine Verwarnung ist mir Latte, Nicks gibts schließlich wie Sand am Meer.


----------



## MisterSmith (5. August 2011)

baummonster schrieb:


> Nee genau eben das darf ja nicht möglich sein, weil ich dadurch mit einem online-fähigen Char trotzdem an erschummelte (will meinen per Cheat/Hex/whatever erschaffene) Items gelangen könnte


 Okay, ganz klar mein Fehler. Ich meinte mit Offline den Singleplayer, Online muss man dann in diesem Fall natürlich bleiben.

Edit: Die Intention hinter der Aussage, dass es sich um keinen Kopierschutz handelt, kann ich schon nachvollziehen. Meine nicht gesicherte Interpretation: Liebe Hacker, dieses Spiel hat keinen Kopierschutz!


----------



## Solace (5. August 2011)

"Wenn man alles in einem Blickwinkel betrachtet, kann man die Vorteile und den Nutzen daraus nicht ignorieren."
Herr Bridenbecker, aus Sicht eines Singleplayers gibt es keine Vorteile oder Nutzen die man ignorieren könnte.


Wo ist den das "Set an Features" welches als Grund für den Online Zwang verantwortlich ist? Den einzigen Punkt den er anspricht, waren Hacks und Dupes.
- Hacks und Dupes oder andere Cheater? Interessiert ein Singleplayer nicht und wenn, dann verdirbt er höchstens sich selbst den Spielspass.
- Auktionshaus? Völlig uninteressant für Singleplayer.
- Schutz vor Piraterie? Jup, nur sind wir dann bei DRM was ja laut Herrn Bridenbecker KEIN Grund sein soll dafür.




labecula schrieb:


> Bezugnehmend auf das Verhindern von Hacks halte  ich das alles für mehr als gerechtfertigt. Nichts nervte in D2 mehr als  diese blöden Dupes, Hacks und was es da nicht alles gab...


 D2 offline chars konnten NICHT für's online zocken genutzt werden. Somit FAKT: jeder online cheater in D2 hat diese Dupes / Hacks / whatever trotz Battle.net Pflicht nutzen können.
Davon das Starcraft 2 Cheater-frei sei, kann auch keine Rede sein. Toi toi toi für ein Cheater freies Diablo 3.



DerElfenritter schrieb:


> Diejenigen die sich mit Onlinezwang nicht  abfinden können, seid euch bewusst das ihr dann zukünftig aufs zocken  verzichten könnt, denn der Trend geht genau in die Richtung, denn die  unzufriedene kundschaft ist eher die kleine masse, der rest zieht mit.


Jenau. Darum haben Spiele wie Minecraft oder Terraria welche eine komplett andere Richtung einschlagen ja auch keinen Erfolg. Oh... moment...
Die Devs / Publisher welche meinen getrost auf gewisse Marksegmente verzichten zu können sollten nur aufpassen, denn die "kleinere" Masse der unzufriedenen Kundschaft wird immer grösser.
Und der "grosse" Rest an Schafen, soll sich ruhig abzocken / ausspionieren lassen - sie haben's ja aktzeptiert das auch ihr Chef auf Facebook nachsehen kann wie lange er gestern wieder gezockt hat und warum er heute so verschlafen im Büro aufgetaucht ist und zu nix zu gebrauchen war - war ja ein angekündigtes Feature....



DerElfenritter schrieb:


> ... und es gibt schon seit  jahren ( und jährlich kommen neue hinzu ) online spiele die auch im  singleplayer "online sein" vorraussetzten, und das hat nix mit DRM zu  tun sondern ganz einfach weil das Spiel so designed wurde.


Blödsinn. Es gibt realle Gründe warum dies so gemacht wird die da lauten: DRM und Daten sammeln.
Mit Spiel so designed hat dies mal gar nix zu tun. Man ändert einfach den Speicherort von Offline chars auf lokal statt Battle.net-Server und schon hast Du die klare Trennung und beide Seiten im Boot. Will der Singleplayer dann doch mal Online zocken, findet das Spiel dann einfach keine Chars auf dem Server und Blizzard behält die Kontrolle über den Bereich.



DerElfenritter schrieb:


> Man  muss sich zb in nen gewißen Zeitraum immer min. 1 mal ins netz  einloggen um überhaupt weiterhin offline zocken zu können, noch dazu  fallen dann sachen wie stats, achievements, mods, usw. raus.


Genau dies bestätigt ja was ich oben geschrieben habe - es geht um DRM und deine Daten, nix anderes. Das Sachen wie Achievements nicht offline eingefahren werden können, ist jedem Singleplayer klar. Die Starcraft 2 mods Sache, brauch ich hier auch nicht mehr weiter ausdiskutieren - auch da ging es lediglich um Kontrolle.


----------



## Finrod (5. August 2011)

es sollte die Möglichkeit geben Diablo3 auch ohne Online Zwang zu spielen. Es gibt Orte daa ist Internet unmöglich ist und dort wäre D3 gerade gut zu spielen um sich abzulenken.


----------



## OldShatterhand (5. August 2011)

Finrod schrieb:


> es sollte die Möglichkeit geben Diablo3 auch ohne Online Zwang zu spielen. Es gibt Orte daa ist Internet unmöglich ist und dort wäre D3 gerade gut zu spielen um sich abzulenken.


 
stimmt....wehe wenn das nicht im brasilianischen Regenwald läuft - dann kaufen wir es nicht.


----------



## budzu (5. August 2011)

also ehrlich, Schwachsinn das Ganze. wird eh von Raubkopierern geknackt früher oder später. Wer sich das Spiel illegal zulegen und spielen möchte, wird es auch tun können, und zwar immer. Blizzard verärgert nur die Kunden so. Ich persönlich wohne in einem sogenannten Drittland ))) wette es wird hier kein Problem sein )))


----------



## Frullo (5. August 2011)

Ich lass mal offen, wer in der Mehrheit und wer in der Minderheit ist (pro/contra Onlinezwang). Fakt ist: Beides sind potentielle Kundensegmente - und wie die freie Marktwirtschaft in Reinkultur aka das Internet immer wieder beweist: Wo eine Nachfrage, da auch ein Angebot. Wird es also Leute geben die D3 SP zocken wollen, ohne ständig (oder überhaupt irgendwann mal - ausser vielleicht bei der Installation) Online sein zu müssen? Auf jeden Fall!

Wenn Blizzard diesen Kundenkreis nicht bedienen möchte (vielleicht weil sie sich von der Massnahme des Online-Zwanges eine wie auch immer geartete Mehreinnahme verspricht?), wird es andere geben, die dies tun. Und soll mir keiner sagen, Blizzard sei sich dieser Marktmechaniken nicht bewusst! Vermutlich hat man längst einen Plan B in der Schublade und ändert das mit dem Online-Zwang

a) kurz vor Release
b) nach Release
c) wenn D3 zu den Oldies gehört


----------



## Zocker134 (5. August 2011)

Also Blizzard es ist ganz einfach, wenn ich z.B. jetzt Diablo 3 kaufe und nur Singelplayer spielen will, wieso soll ich dann Angst vor Hackern haben. Und wenn ich nur Singelplayer spiele dann brauch ich auch kein Online Account. Aber wenn ich natürlich das spiel umbedingt im Multiplayer Spielen will, dann werd ich mir sicherlich ein Online Account anlegen. Versteht das doch mal einfach. 

Für mich ist immer noch CD Projekt ein vorbild, die haben nach der veröffentlichung, den Kopierschutz entfernt und damit hat es sich erledigt. Und die Kunden sind glücklich.
Und wenn interessiert schon Ubisoft....


----------



## DerElfenritter (5. August 2011)

Solace, Millionen andere wissen von den Nachteilen von zb. Facebook, und trotzdem hat das ein Boom wie kein anderes Soziales Netzwerk, außer vllt noch das kommende G+ - man kann es auch minimieren und Idioten gibts immer, da brauchste kein soziales Netzwerk, das machts den Chefs nur einfacher.

Ich meinte damit eigentlich nur, man kann es nicht läugnen, die Zukunft ist elektronisch und digial, überall nutzt man diese Techniken, das fing schon mit Online-banking an, das hat auch der neue Perso, trotz der bewussten und risikohaften Nachteile wird es trotzdem genutzt und weiter entwickelt/verbessert.

Das auch so bei der Spielebranche nicht anders, es ist kein Nischenmarkt mehr, man unterhält nun Millionen von Menschen, man investiert teilweise Millionen and Geld und die sollten dann auch wieder Millionen einspielen. 
Und der trend nach "Online sein", "Online Features", "Sozial Network", etc. ist schon lange da und trotz der schreie wird es immer weiter aufgebaut, warum?

Weil die Mehrheit das trotzdem unterstützt, sei es deswegen weil se die Features letzendlich gar nicht nutzen, weil se nur zocken wollen, oder weil sie sogar daran gefallen haben. Aber würden wirklich das alle boykottieren, dann würden die Entwickler auch sowas net mehr einbauen.


Und diese kleinen unabhängigen entwickler wie Mojang bzw. Notch die haben sowieso ganz andere Ansichten und Ziele als die Großunternehmen die anner Börse hängen.

Notch will nur sein Spiel proggen, EA, Ubisoft, Sony, Nintendo, A/B die wollen Geld 


Deswegen mein ich, versammeln sich mal alle und klar zu machen "ne wir wollen das nicht" oder man findet sich ganz einfach damit ab, zockt noch solange noch nicht alle Entwickler den Trip fahren und genießt es.

Aber irgendwann springen se alle nach weil se das Geld riechen, es geht leider immer um maximierung des Geldes.


Wie gesagt, das alles wird man zukünftig noch öfter sehen, LAN Modus ist gestorben, das fungiert mittlerweile auch über den Online Part, Cloudszene wird eh immer wichtiger etc.


----------



## AtzzEBrauN (6. August 2011)

Diablo 3 Onlinezwang Oh mein gott-.-
was das fürn quatsch is


----------



## Solace (6. August 2011)

@DerElfenritter
In vielem stimme ich Dir zu, aber lange nicht bei allem.
Das z.B. ein Notch nur sein Spiel proggen will, nicht. Auch er will schlussendlich davon leben / das nächste Projekt finanzieren können was bedeutet das er möglichst viel Geld damit verdienen will.

Richtig ist das, in diesem Falle, der Grossteil der Spieler nicht nur aufstehen und reklamieren, sondern das Spiel dann auch nicht kaufen müsste. Und ja, ich mich mir da keine Illusionen das dies NICHT geschehen wird.
Aber das Leute welche dies nicht aktzeptieren können / wollen in Zukunft dann gar nicht mehr zocken können weil der Trend dahin geht und es irgendwann alle so machen, seh ich überhaupt nicht. Dies ist dasselbe Totschlagargument wie das wir uns gefälligst damit abfinden müssen, das PC-gaming stirbt (passiert schon seit 10 Jahren oder noch länger).

Der Punkt ist, es gibt Alternativen - hat es immer gegeben. Ob die Leute diese auch nutzen, muss jede(r) für sich entscheiden. Im Falle von Diablo 3 z.B. Runics Torchlight 2 welches offen und mod-fähig sein soll (so gut wie gekauft). Oder Crate's Grim Dawn (bereits gekauft). Diablo 3? Danke Blizzard, auf diese "Features" kann ich verzichten.
Nein ich muss mich nicht damit abfinden. Nein ich muss es nicht aktzeptieren. Ich habe die Wahl. Wer solche Marketing-Argumente ohne inhaltliche Substanz wie hier von Herrn Bridenbecker präsentiert aktzeptiert, der soll sich Diablo 3 kaufen und sein Spass haben. Ich werd's auch keinem ausreden - nur kommt mir dann auch nicht mit "find Dich damit ab oder such Dir ein anderes Hobby".

Die Geschichte zeigt auch deutlich wie oft AAA-Titel Hersteller mit ihren "Trends" auf die Schnauze fallen oder sie komplett verpennen. Lucasarts Force Unleashed Konsolen-only / Activision's Guitar Hero serie welche totgemolken wurde / EA welche grad Popcap aufgekauft haben, um nur ein paar zu nennen.

Aber ich muss mich nicht damit abfinden das dies die Zukunft ist. Wenn dem so wäre würden wir nur noch mit 3D-Brillen fernsehen, Indie- und Casual-games würden nicht rentieren und gespielt würde zu Hause eh nur noch auf Konsolen.


----------



## AlexanderNymous (6. August 2011)

Die wundern sich ernsthaft über negatives Feedback.

Wenn ich mir ein Auto kaufe möchte ich auch ned immer erst den Hersteller anrufen müssen. Ob ich denn jetzt fahren darf und wenn da besetzt ist bin ich der doofe?

Omg das Auto könnte ja gestohlen sein!


----------



## Immatoll (6. August 2011)

Mein Vorschlag an Blizzard: Löscht den Singleplayer-Part dann würde auch keiner rumheulen. Dieses sinnlose DRM Gemecker. Viele spielen WoW und beschweren sich auch nicht, dass es keinen Singleplayer gibt. 9 von 10 Torchlightspieler haben sich beschwert dass es keinen Multiplayer gibt.

1. Die ganzen Kiddies hier haben sowieso keinen Laptop und spielen nur daheim: ergo sie koennen dauerhaft online spielen. 
2. Die ganzen Harzer hier hängen eh nur daheim rum: ergo sie koennen dauerhaft online spielen. 
3. Leute die öfters mal unterwegs sind (wie ich) besitzen eine UMTS-Karte um überall online gehen zu können. 
4. Der Rest muss sich das Spiel ja nicht kaufen. So ein Spiel bietet ja eh nur langzeitmotivation im Multiplayer (den 9 von 10 nutzen), aber sobald ein Onlinezwang (wie in erfolgreichen MMOs) herrscht kommt es gleich zum aufstand. 

Ihr macht euch lächerlich. Ich wette über 90% der D3 spieler sind MMO Spieler. Demnach gibt es keinen Grund sich aufzuregen.


----------



## DerElfenritter (6. August 2011)

Solace, so bin ich ja nicht, ich geh nicht zu den Leuten und zwinge denen auf sich damit abzufinden, ich mein nur das die Videospielindustrie ne eindeutige Richtung eingeschlagen hat und Stück für Stück alles so kommen wird wie vorgesehen SOLANGE sich nicht alle aufrappen, aber anscheinend gefällts ja der Masse wenn die Firmen ungezwungen ( NOCH ) damit durchkommen.

Zukünftig wird man dann sehen ob se auf die Schnauze fallen oder net.
Aber wenn das so Eintritt, dann sehen dejenigen mit deiner Einstellung eben schwarz, das wollte ich nur sagen ( und das ist nicht negativ gemeint, sondern eben das du ne gewiße Einstellung gegenüber solche Maßnahmen hast, welche du nicht akzeptieren kannst ).


Und ja Notch wird natürlich sein Geld ist klar, aber zur Zeit isser nicht eben so gefangen wie Entwickler von großen Unternehmen wie EA, Ubisoft, A/B.
Er hat halt noch nicht son Zeitdrück und kann den Ablauf der Entwicklung noch selbst regeln.
Ma schaun wie lange er noch Unabhängigbleibt, zukünftig plant ja er selbst Publisher mit Mojang für Indie-Entwickler zu werden ( Paradoxon, wie können sie dann noch Unabhängig sein  )


Und ja solange es fähige Entwickler gibt die noch frei agieren wird es hoffentlich immer gute Alternativtitel geben, ich zock zzt. auch eigentlich nur noch Arcade und Indie Titel, die bieten mir teilweise mehr Stunden als manch andere Vollpreistitel und sind dann noch billiger.


----------



## MrFob (6. August 2011)

Ach komm! Das kann mir doch keiner erzaehlen, dass nach Assassins Creed 2, C&C 4 und anderen Beispielen jemand der in der Industrie arbeitet NUR die Vorteile eines Online Zwangs fuer die Kunden im Kopf hat und "total ueberrascht" ist, wenn die Leute dann auf die Barrikaden gehen. Entweder will uns der Typ hier was vom Pferd erzaehlen oder er ist hochgradig inkompetent und/oder ahnungslos.
IMO handelt es sich hier mal wieder um uebelstes Marketing Gelaber um ihren komischen Online Zwang zu rechtfertigen.
Ich hab auf meinem Spielerechner immer eine Internet-Verbindung aber ich halte diese Massnahme - zu welchen Zweck auch immer, DRM oder "das Wohl der Spieler" - fuer extrem stoerend. Was wenn mal was mit der Leitung ist? Was wenn Blizzard gehackt wird (und nach diesen Meldungen wuerde es mich ja nicht wundern wenn mal wieder ein paar Moechtegern Robin Hoods so was versuchen)? Was wenn deren Server abrauchen? Diese Art von Limitierung des Kunden, speziell bei Produkten die hart an der Grenze der Ueberteuerung liegen, ist absolut inakzeptabel.
Mir persoenlich ist es fuer D3 echt wurscht, ich kauf's mir vielleicht irgendwann mal 1-2 Jahre nach release fuer nen Zehner oder so aber ich kann solche Leute nicht ab, die versuchen die Kunden zu blenden indem sie ihren Mist so dreist gut reden wollen.


----------



## krucki1 (6. August 2011)

Immatoll schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag an Blizzard: Löscht den Singleplayer-Part dann würde auch keiner rumheulen. Dieses sinnlose DRM Gemecker. Viele spielen WoW und beschweren sich auch nicht, dass es keinen Singleplayer gibt. 9 von 10 Torchlightspieler haben sich beschwert dass es keinen Multiplayer gibt.
> 
> 1. Die ganzen Kiddies hier haben sowieso keinen Laptop und spielen nur daheim: ergo sie koennen dauerhaft online spielen.
> 2. Die ganzen Harzer hier hängen eh nur daheim rum: ergo sie koennen dauerhaft online spielen.
> ...




Wow, ich habe vor dir ganz großen Respekt. Du hast einen Weitblick wie eine Maus die vom einen bis zum nächsten Krümmel denkt. Ich gehöre nach deiner Aufzählung zum Rest, beruftsätig, mehrere Wohnungen, aber nicht überall Internet. Nun willst du mich bevormunden und sagen das ich das Game nicht zu spielen brauche? Du willst mir vorschreiben das ich nur im Multiplayer Langzeitmotivation habe und daher ohne Internet das Spiel eh nichts ist? Bitte überlasse solche Gedankegänge dem potentiellen Kunden persönlich und versuche nicht für Andere das mit zu übernehmen. Wette du mal schön deine 90% MMO Spieler bei D3, ich kenne bis jetzt nur Leute in meinen Freundeskreis die es nicht sind.  

Was ist nur aus den Menschen geworden, auf der einen Seite sich künstlich am aufregen bei S21 und anderen Konsorten, aber wiederum in anderen bereichen wie beim Gaming da wird man dann als Jammerlappen abgestempelt wenn man den Firmengängelungen nicht mit Begeisterung zustimmt.


----------



## BloodyMcHaggis (6. August 2011)

...Was die Frage aufwirft (die jetzt aber nicht beantwortet werden soll) ob es illegal ist, wenn man ein Spiel, in dessen Besitz man ist, mit einem Crack versieht, der etwas umgeht, das wie der Hersteller des Spiels sagt NICHT dem Kopierschutz dient...
Naja, wahrscheinlich schon.
Aber hey, zum Glück haben ja alle Menschen DSL und ne Flatrate und die Server von Blizzard werden bestimmt auch nie ausfallen oder gewartet. Abgesehen davon halte ich das Auktionshaus für komplett unnötig, aber das ist wieder eine andere Geschichte. man sollte (z. B. per Registrierung des Charakters) wählen können: will ich ein Feature, das nicht direkt zum Spiel gehört oder will ich es nicht. Und wenn nicht, dann gibts das Feature halt nicht, aber auch keinen Onlinezwang. Ach stimmt, da war ja die Kiste, in die alle Chars reingreifen... dann gibts halt 2 Kisten, eine für registrierte Chars, eine für nicht registrierte.
irgendwann gibts Spiele auch nur noch als cloud, dass heißt man gibt Geld für etwas aus, was man nicht besitzt und muss einfach beten, dass der Zugang immer möglich ist... Und die Zugangsdaten nicht verloren gehen... Und der Server nicht gehackt wird... Und der eigene Router nie spinnt... Und die Cloud immer online ist... Und der Support für das Spiel nie eingestellt wird (wies bei APB zuerst war->selten so gelacht-.-)... usw...


----------



## Mothman (6. August 2011)

Comicfreak1978 schrieb:


> Mann, wo ist der "Like"-Button, wenn man ihn mal braucht  Zustimmung auf ganzer Linie!!!


 
Der "Like"-Button ist hier ein Link und heißt praktischerweise auch noch "Like". 
Rechts unten im Posting.


----------



## Hummp (6. August 2011)

Krampfkeks schrieb:


> Starcraft 2 hatte ursprünglich nen online Zwang. Danach war Blizz über die Reaktionen überrascht und es rausgenommen.
> 
> Ihre Aufmerksamkeitsspanne scheint nicht die beste zu sein.


 
[editiert]


----------



## OldShatterhand (6. August 2011)

ständig über illegale Versionen zu reden zeugt auch nicht gerade von Intelligenz. Hast Glück dass die Mods grad alle pennen.


----------



## billy336 (6. August 2011)

bei allem respekt. ich fürchte auch dass hier 99% der "online-zwang-gegner" in illegalen börsen aktiv sind und sich jetzt in die hosen machen, weil es vielleicht nicht rechtzeitig eine gecrackte oder einwandfrei laufende diablo 3 version geben wird. zählen wir mal die punkte "gegen" online zwang auf, abgesehen von illegalgen downloads die erschwert werden würden zumindest bei release:

- schlechte internetverbindung: onlinezwand bei singleplayerspielen hat bisher höchstens eine 56kbit/sec vorausgesetzt. d.h. selbst diejenigen auf dem land mit dsl light werden mit dieser minimalen geschwindigkeit kein problem haben. ich kenne genug die dsl light haben und trotzdem reibungslos spiele wie wow und cs zoggen.

- schlechte mod-kompatibilität: könnte ärgerlich sein, allerdings war auch diablo 2 in dem nicht wirklich ein mod-renner. wäre ein onlinezwang bei crysis 2 oder tesIV oblivion wäre die sache schon wesentlich ärgerlicher.

- internet lags: internet lags sind immer ärgerlich, ob nun in spielen mit online-zwang als auch beim surfen, einkaufen bei ebay oder chatten in facebook. wer mit lags zu kämpfen hat muss früher oder später eine lösung finden, da diese, wie gesagt, immer ärgerlich sind.

- mobiles spielen oder zocken ausserhalb des hauses: diese punkt ist gerechtfertigt, obwohl ich selber nicht zu den jenigen gehöre, die ihre oma besuchen gehn um dort auf der couch am laptop diablo 3 zu spielen, oder auf der heimfahrt von hamburg nach münchen im ice, wobei auch dort eine eingeschränkte internetverfügbarkeit existiert. aber das ist jedem seine sache von daher ist dieser punkt umstritten. die einen zocken überall wo und wann sie wollen, die anderen (dazu zähle ich mich selbst) zocken lieber zuhause am schreibtisch mit bequemen sessel, großem monitor und guten surround sound.

fazit: Sicherlich macht man keine luftsprünge über online-zwang, aber es gibt wesentlich schlimmeres, z.b. wenn diablo 3 garnicht erst auf dem PC-erscheinen würde sondern nur den consoleros vorbehalten bliebe. Ich finde es sind alles sachen die man verkraften kann, der eine mit mehr zähneknirschen der andere mit weniger, aber ob jemand das game kauft bleibt ja nach wie vor ihm selbst überlassen...


----------



## billy336 (6. August 2011)

im grunde ist es immer das gleiche. es wird ein game released das irgendetwas vorraussetzt wie inet-verbindung oder shader 5.0 oder dx11 oder was weiss ich. der konsument meckert und flucht. die firma: blabla weil weil. der konsument rüstet auf (inet, graka, cpu usw.) der konsument ist glücklich. die firma ist glücklich. und das ganze geht zwei jahre später wieder von vorne los^^


----------



## Reflex92 (6. August 2011)

Mich persönlich stört der Online-Zwang nicht, aber ich kann schon verstehen, dass sich einige User darüber aufregen.


----------



## Atuan (6. August 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> bei allem respekt. ich fürchte auch dass hier  99% der "online-zwang-gegner" in illegalen börsen aktiv sind


 Das ist doch Käse... Mich persönlich regt diese Always-On-Grütze nicht  wegen irgendwelchen Raubkopien auf, die ich angeblich haben will. Ich  bin auch niemand, der auf dem Land noch mit dem Modem seine  Telefonleitung blockiert, permanente Internetaussetzer hat und unterwegs  an der roten Ampel den Laptop anwirft und die 10 Sekunden Wartezeit zum  Monster schnetzeln hernimmt.

Im Gegenteil. Ich bin sehr zufrieden mit der Geschwindigkeit meines  Internets. Aussetzer hat es auch nicht. Und wenn ich jetzt so nachdenke,  fällt mir nicht ein, wann mein Rechner das letzte Mal nicht online war.  Zocken tu ich auch nur zuhause. Wenn ich unterwegs bin, habe ich eher  andere Dinge zu tun. Dieser Kopierschutz müsste mich also eigentlich  nicht stören. Tut er aber doch...

Warum? Weil es mich ankotzt, was Entwickler und Publisher in letzter  Zeit alles unternehmen, um die Spieler in ihren Freiheiten  einzuschränken! Der Gebrauchtmarkt legal erworbener Spiele wird mit  Accountzwängen und irgendwelchen dreckigen Online-Pässen gekillt.  Ehrliche Käufer werden zudem noch mit Aktivierungslimits, Online-Zwang,  SecuROM und anderem Müll gequält. Und Raubkopierer? Womit müssen die  Leben? die dürfen dank krassester Kopierschutzmaßnahmen nun vielleicht  zwei Wochen auf ein neues Spiel warten... Dafür können die so spielen,  wie ich es seit 10 Jahren nicht mehr kann. Spiel installieren, zocken,  fertig. Nix mit CD im Laufwerk oder GfWL- oder sonstwas-Account.

Mich hats bisher nicht groß getroffen. StarCraft 2 konnte sich ein mal  nicht mit dem Battle.net verbinden, das war alles. Aber mein Abend war  im Arsch. Statt zu zocken, musste ich mich im Forum vergnügen, bis einer  herausfand, dass avast (Antivirus) nach einem Update den Launcher  blockiert hat und man den auf eine Whitelist setzen musste. Der Launcher  wurde aufgrund seines Verhaltens als Schadsoftware identifiziert... F1  2010 konnte ich auch mal einen Tag lang nicht spielen. Obwohl... Spielen  konnte ich schon. Nur speichern nicht, weil mein GfWL-Account nicht  wollte. Wozu brauch ich nen Drecks-Live-Account, um zu speichern? Die  Saves landen auf meinem Rechner. Da brauche ich keine Verbindung zu  irgendeinem Server.

Wie gesagt: Mich hats bisher nicht groß getroffen. Das waren nur zwei Abende, an denen ich nicht spielen konnte was ich wollte, obwohl ich es legal erworben habe. Raubkopierer haben solche Probleme nicht. Deren Spiele kommen ohne einen Launcher, der sich wie böswillige Schadsoftware verhält. Auch interessiert es deren Spiele nicht, ob der GfWL-Server grad keine Lust hat, irgendeinen Account zu erkennen. Solche Probleme bleiben uns ehrlichen Käufern vorbehalten. Wir haben ja schließlich auch dafür bezahlt.

Weswegen also stört mich der Onlinezwang? Weil er das Potential hat, mir vollkommen unnötig einen Zockerabend zu verderben, während Raubkopierer problemfrei spielen können. Er ärgert mich also nicht, weil ich ein Raubkopierer bin, sondern eben deshalb, weil ich KEIN Raubkopierer bin.


----------



## FalloutEffect (6. August 2011)

Die negativen Wertungen für Diablo 3 sind schon mal vorprogrammiert. Ich bin kein Freund von Onlinezwang, allein "Zwang" sagt ja schon alles. Ich habe keine Lust Online mit Freunden zu zocken, entsprechend will ich auch nicht cheaten. Und auch das Auktionshaus juckt mich nicht die Bohne. Ich will einfach nur ein Spiel von A bis Z durchspielen, weglegen und irgendwann wieder anspielen. Mein Leben soll nicht Teil des Spiels werden. 

Diese "Onlineniesierung" zielt nur darauf ab, viel Zeit mit dem Spiel zu verbringen und Kasse vom Verbraucher zu ziehen. Vielleicht gibt es einige die damit kein Problem haben, ihre Freizeit in Spiele zu investieren, aber ich bin nur Gelegenheitsspieler und Spiele sind Unterhaltung. Deswegen sehe ich auch nicht ein, weswegen Blizzard eine dauerhafte I-Net Verbindung zu meinem PC will.


----------



## MrBigX (6. August 2011)

ecHo22222 schrieb:


> Ich finde den Zwang nicht schlimm, Blizzard muss es nur besser machen als Ubisoft. Wenn die Leitung mal abbricht, darf man nicht aus dem Spiel gekickt werden. Wenn das klappt und sich dann noch immer wer beschwert, dann hat er vor das Spiel illegal zu spielen.


Sicher. Wenn jemand das Spiel illegal spielen will wird er mit absoluter Sicherheit eine gecrackte Version finden, die nicht online will.

Betroffen von dem ganzen Mist sind da lediglich die Spieler, die legal offline spielen wollen.




Immatoll schrieb:


> Mein Vorschlag an Blizzard: Löscht den Singleplayer-Part dann würde auch keiner rumheulen. Dieses sinnlose DRM Gemecker. Viele spielen WoW und beschweren sich auch nicht, dass es keinen Singleplayer gibt. 9 von 10 Torchlightspieler haben sich beschwert dass es keinen Multiplayer gibt.
> 
> 1. Die ganzen Kiddies hier haben sowieso keinen Laptop und spielen nur daheim: ergo sie koennen dauerhaft online spielen.
> 2. Die ganzen Harzer hier hängen eh nur daheim rum: ergo sie koennen dauerhaft online spielen.
> ...


Du solltest Deinen Namen vielleicht zu "Immat*r*oll" ändern ...
Wer sagt (und kann belegen), dass das Spiel nur im MP Langzeitmotivation bietet?


----------



## MisterSmith (6. August 2011)

billy336 schrieb:


> bei allem respekt. ich fürchte auch dass hier 99% der "online-zwang-gegner" in illegalen börsen aktiv sind und sich jetzt in die hosen machen, weil es vielleicht nicht rechtzeitig eine gecrackte oder einwandfrei laufende diablo 3 version geben wird...


 Nein, es wäre für mich kein Problem mit dem Spielen solange zu warten, bis dieser Kopierschutz beispielsweise nach 4 Monaten durch einen Patch entfernt wird bzw. die Auswahl eines Offlinecharakters ermöglicht wird.


----------



## TheChicky (6. August 2011)

Hier scheinen viele Leute nicht ganz zu checken, dass man ein Spiel, das essentielle Teile des Spiels im Battle.net speichert (hier die Charaktere und wer weiß was sonst noch) nicht einfach cracken kann. Dazu müsste man teilweise das Spiel umprogrammieren oder ein eigenes Battle.net zur Verfügung stellen. Sowas ist hochkomplex und verflucht aufwändig.

Lasst euch gesagt sein: Es wird genau wie bei World of Warcraft VIELE MONATE dauern, bis es eine Möglichkeit gibt Diablo3 ohne Originalversion und ohne Internet zu spielen. Und auch dann wird es nur mehr schlecht als recht funktionieren.

Also sorry an alle Raubkopierer hier, die schon gehofft haben.


----------



## billy336 (6. August 2011)

spkulieren bringt hier nicht viel. es bleibt zu hoffen, dass d3 nicht so schnell gecrackt wird, aber man wird sehen. gibt ja inzwischen auch gecrackte ubisoft drm games


----------



## MrBigX (6. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Hier scheinen viele Leute nicht ganz zu checken, dass man ein Spiel, das essentielle Teile des Spiels im Battle.net speichert (hier die Charaktere und wer weiß was sonst noch) nicht einfach cracken kann. Dazu müsste man teilweise das Spiel umprogrammieren oder ein eigenes Battle.net zur Verfügung stellen. Sowas ist hochkomplex und verflucht aufwändig.
> 
> Lasst euch gesagt sein: Es wird genau wie bei World of Warcraft VIELE MONATE dauern, bis es eine Möglichkeit gibt Diablo3 ohne Originalversion und ohne Internet zu spielen. Und auch dann wird es nur mehr schlecht als recht funktionieren.
> 
> Also sorry an alle Raubkopierer hier, die schon gehofft haben.


Warum ist eigentlich jeder, der ein Problem mit Onlinezwang hat, automatisch Raubkopierer?

Es wird gecrackt werden und nichts wird das verhindern können, das is so ziemlich die einzige Konstante im Kopierschutzgeschäft, Battlenet hin oder her.


----------



## Atuan (6. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Hier scheinen viele Leute nicht ganz zu checken, dass man ein Spiel, das essentielle Teile des Spiels im Battle.net speichert (hier die Charaktere und wer weiß was sonst noch) nicht einfach cracken kann.


 Das sagte man auch bei Spielen, welche essentielle Teile des Programmcodes von einem Server abfragen müssen (Ubisoft? Klingelts?). Einfach cracken ließ sich das wohl wirklich nicht, aber gecrackt wurde es trotzdem. Und nun spielen die Raubkopierer problemlos wann und wo sie wollen, während ehrliche und zahlende Kunden immer noch eingeschränkt werden.

Raubkopierer bekommen das bessere Spiel, wenn auch vielleicht einen Monat später. Irgendwas ist da falsch.

Ich raffe nicht, wie man eine weitere Beschneidung unserer Rechte noch so derb verteidigen kann (jetzt nicht direkt an dich gerichtet, @TheChicky). Früher (Gott, klinge ich alt...) konnte man ein Spiel beliebig oft installieren, ohne Disc im Laufwerk und ohne Internetverbindung spielen und auch ohne Probleme weiterverkaufen. Und jetzt? Gut... Accountbindung und Online-Pass jucken mich nicht. Ich kaufe keine gebrauchten Spiele und verkaufe auch keine Spiele. Ich hab auch nicht 20 Rechner im Haus verteilt, auf denen ich jedes Spiel das ich habe installieren muss. Mir können Installationslimits also am Hintern vorbeigehen. Mein Internet ist auch schnell und stabil, also funktioniert Always-On-Kopierschutz von meiner Seite aus. Und so laut finde ich das DVD-Laufwerk auch nicht mehr, wenn es sich 1 Minute nach einlegen der DVD endlich wieder beruhigt. Ich habe auch keine seltsamen Programme auf dem Rechner, die irgendwelche DVDs simulieren (Alcohol, oder wie das heißt). Da kann also auch kein Kopierschutz motzen. Muss mich alles nicht jucken. Trotzdem frage ich mich, was die Publisher das alles angeht.

Stellt euch mal vor, ihr dürftet eure Musik nur noch auf einem einzigen Gerät hören und müsstet dafür mit dem Internet verbunden sein, weil ein Teil der Tonspur vom Server abgefragt werden muss. Gibts keine Verbindung, fehlt der Gitarrensound eures Nirvana-Albums  Na leck mich... Ich würd das Ding in den Laden zurückbringen und dem armen, unschuldigen Verkäufer in eine kleine unscheinbare Körperöffnung seines Sitzapparats schieben! Bei Computerspielen allerdings... Tja... Da wird das sogar noch verteidigt. Da heißt es "Haha, ihr doofen Raubkopierer, ich hab nen Online-Zwang." Blöd nur, dass ihr vor lauter "Haha" nicht mitbekommt, wie die Raubkopierer sich am Boden kringeln. Die haben nämlich keinen Online-Zwang und finden das auch ganz gut so...

Ich hab mich auf Diablo 3 gefreut. Schon seit Jahren. Aber das... Ich überlege echt, ob ich es links liegen lasse. Und je länger ich darübr nachdenke, dass man auch noch die Skillpunkte aus dem Spiel gestrichen hat (Was machen jetzt eigentlich diejenigen, die Diablo ein Action-RPG nennen? Sich an den Ausdruck "Hack&Slay" gewöhnen?), desto mehr könnte die Abneigung gegen solch übertriebene Maßnahmen die Oberhand gewinnen. Es ist auch nicht so, wie Immadingsda sagt... Von wegen, 90% sind eh MMO-Spieler und Diablo lebt vom Multiplayer. Diablo ist ein astreines Singleplayer-Spiel. Nur weil Blizzard es verWoWt (das tun sie aber mit allem... Sogar in StarCraft 2 hüpfen irgendwelche WoW-Viecher rum), wird es nicht zum MMO mit Pseudo-Singleplayer.



Mit ihrem Online-Zwang haben sie den Vogel abgeschossen. Totale Kontrolle. Aber ich verstehs schon... Wie konnte man nur jahrelang die Spieler spielen lassen, ohne sie dabei zu kontrollieren? Man wusste ja gar nicht, was die in dem Spiel alles anstellen! Stellt euch mal vor, die haben beim Spielen auch noch Spaß gehabt  Zum Glück hat man jetzt ein gutes Mittel dagegen gefunden: Online-Zwang. Spielt irgendwer so, wie es ActiBlizz nicht passt, kann man ihm endlich einfach sein Spiel abschalten


----------



## billy336 (6. August 2011)

ich denke wie gut der "online-zwang" ankommt wird man an den verkaufszahlen ablesen können. ich werds mir auf jeden fall kaufen, nicht weil ich online-zwang unterstützen will, sondern weil blizzard einfach gute games released.


----------



## cryer (6. August 2011)

Blizzard macht gute Games.
WoW hat, aufgrund des Spielprinzips, einen generellen "Online-Zwang", ich spiele es trotzdem.
Was aber Entwickler reitet, einem Singleplayer-Spiel und nichts anderes ist Diablo 3, einen Dauer-Online-Zwang zu verpassen, kann man nur als Frechheit und Dummheit beschreiben.
Die Diskussion ist so alt wie der ubi-Launcher, der erstmals eine Dauer-Internet-Verbindung verlangte und sicher, es mag Argumente für diesen Zwang geben. Aber diese sind fadenscheinig und nicht wirklich besser als die Argumente gegen die Notwendigkeit einer Dauer-Internet-Anbindung.
Ich habe D1 und D2 als Singleplayer auf meinem Rechner gespielt. Battle.net hat mich nicht interessiert, da mein Internet zu damaligen Zeiten dauernd die Verbindung verlore und ich somit keinen Spaßfaktor aus dem "Online-Spiel" ziehen konnte.
D 3 ist für mich eine Fortsetzung der SP Spiele und eben KEIN WoW.
Nutzwert des B-Net für mich= Null. Womit sich auch der Dauer-Online-Zwang nicht mehr wirklich als Notwendigkeit darstellen lässt. Mit Verlaub: Gehen meine "privaten Spieledaten" Blizzard etwas an? Nein, tun sie nicht... Wenn ich im SP cheate, etwas verändere (was ja auch alle D3 Zocker können, es ist ja sicher nur ein kleiner Eingriff in die Spielesoftware nötig, um als unbesiegbarer Charakter dem Bösen auf die Mütze zu geben. Sowas lernt man ja schon im Kindergarten) dann stört das allein mein Spiel, meine Spielerfahrung. Ich versuche damit nicht, im battle.net den tollen Hirsch zu geben und durch Betrug zu glänzen.
Nein, ich spiele für mich allein und will keine Kontakte zur Außenwelt. 
Der pseudo-Kopierschutz Online-Zwang verleitet einem das Spielen, sonst nichts. Bindung von Spielen an einen Account, ok, kann man mit leben, solange man irgendwelche Vorteile hat und sei es nur, dass Patches nicht mehr langwierig gesucht werden müssen, sondern Spiele automatisch aktuell gehalten werden. Dass damit der Wiederverkauf unmöglich bzw. stark eingeschränkt wird, juckt auch nur Spieler, die im Second Hand Markt aktiv kaufen/verkaufen. Aber es wirft auch kein spielerfreundliches Licht auf die Damen und Herren beim Publisher: kaufen und dann drauf sitzen bleiben ist nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss, aber da scheinbar der Wiederverkauf von Spielen nicht den Stellenwert hat, ist der Aufschrei hier ausgeblieben.

Ich für meinen Teil werde D3 nun im Regal stehen lassen. Ich lehne Internet-Zwang ab und lasse mir ungern vorschreiben wann ich wo spielen darf. Im Zug auf der Heimfahrt wird es somit nicht möglich sein D3 auf dem Laptop zu spielen. Allgemein wird man nun gezwungen sein, stationär zu zocken, was ich als echten Eingriff in meine persönliche Tagesplan-Gestaltung sehe. Danke Blizzard, dass ihr mir vorschreiben wollt, wann und wo ich spielen darf. Leichter kann man einem Gamer den Verzicht nicht machen. Bedauerlich ist, dass die Qualität der Blizzard Spiele viele dazu verleiten wird das Game zu erwerben. Zum Vollpreis. Und man die Geißelung hinnehmen wird. Da bleibt die Frage offen, ob die tolle Idee Online-Zwang aus dem Activision Bereich kam oder ob die Blizzardianer diese Schnaps-Idee selbst geboren haben. Wenn ja, wird es wohl bald ein Ende haben mit der Qualität der Blizzard Spiele. Denn dann passen sie sich dem allgemeinen Trend bei der Spieleentwicklung an und nehmen Qualen der Spieler langsam auch in Kauf. Dann ist der Weg nicht mehr weit, zu Bugs in Spielen und zu wenig Kundenfreundlichkeit. Aber Hauptsache die Kohle stimmt...


----------



## Rockseer (7. August 2011)

Ich schliesse mich der Meinung an, das Onlinezwang nur Gängelung des ehrlichen Kunden ist.
Es gibt keine Spiel, das nicht schon gecrackt worden wäre, Onlinezwang oder nicht.
Selbst Assasins Creed und Silent Hunter 5 wurden wenige Wochen nach erscheinen gecrackt, insofern ist dieser ganze Kopierschutzmüll ohnehin nur dafür gut, Kunden abzuschrecken. Ich persöhnlich fand die Silent Hunter Reihe gut und hab auch gern Geld dafür ausgegeben  (auch wenn sie nur mit Fanpatches gut bzw überhaupt spielbar waren) für SH5 dagegen werde ich keinen Cent ausgeben eben wegen des Onlinezwangs und genauso werd ichs auch mit Diablo 3 halten obwohl ich leidenschaftlicher Diablo 1 und 2 Spieler bin.
Nach 3 Jahren hab ich zwar endlich eine gute und stabile Internetleitung...aber ich weiss wie es ist ohne auskommen zu müssen und ich werde diesen Gängelei und diese Bestrafung der zahlenden Kunden unter keinen Umständen unterstützen, wer weiss, vieleicht fällt mir mal eine Diablo 3 Version ohne Onlinezwang in die Hände, dann werd ichs mir sicher mal anschauen und die Entwickler bemitleiden, die wegen der blödsinniger Publisherpolitik einen zahlenden Kunden weniger haben.
Sicher ist das alles ein Teufelskreis...aber hey zum einen sind Computerspiele früher überhaupt erst bekannt geworden durch Kopieren und zum zweiten, ich als Einzelner unter Millionen kann diesen Teufelskreis nicht durchbrechen, zumindest nicht so leicht wie der Publisher es könnte. 
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn mir ein Spiel gefällt, kauf ich es, wenn ich dafür dann bestraft werde (Koperschutzmüll mit versteckten Treibern, Onlinezwang oder sonstigem.) Dann kauf ich es nicht.


----------



## TheChicky (7. August 2011)

Atuan schrieb:


> Das sagte man auch bei Spielen, welche essentielle Teile des Programmcodes von einem Server abfragen müssen (Ubisoft? Klingelts?). Einfach cracken ließ sich das wohl wirklich nicht, aber gecrackt wurde es trotzdem. Und nun spielen die Raubkopierer problemlos wann und wo sie wollen, während ehrliche und zahlende Kunden immer noch eingeschränkt werden.
> 
> Raubkopierer bekommen das bessere Spiel, wenn auch vielleicht einen Monat später. Irgendwas ist da falsch.


 
Was du sagst ist in diesem Fall völlig falsch. Selbst WENN eine geniale Gruppe von Hackern es schafft, D3 zu cracken (was mindestens 1 Jahr dauern wird, wenn ich das richtig einschätze) werden essentielle Teile des Spieles nicht funktionieren. Du brauchst das Battle.net für das Auktionshaus mit Echtgeld und das Multiplayerspiel, auch die Chars werden nur online gespeichert. Es wird keinen Cheatschutz geben und keinen Schutz vor anderen Betrügereien. Patches und Updates wirst du erst nach monatelanger Verzögerung nutzen können.

Es wird dann vielleicht möglich sein, D3 im Singleplayer durchzuspielen, aber das ist in etwa so, als könntest du einen Ferrari nur im ersten Gang fahren, dir entgehen die restlichen Zweidrittel des Spieles.

Raubkopierer bekommen im Falle D3 also MITNICHTEN das bessere Spiel, sie bekommen irgendein stark beschnittenes Irgendwas.

Die Entscheidung, den Offlinepart wegzulassen, ist also so ziemlich die fairste Entscheidung gegenüber dem Ehrlichen Käufer des Spieles. Denn Raubkopierer werden, wenn überhaupt, nur einen kleinen Teil des Spieles nutzen können. Das wird Blizzard Millionen mehr an Käufern einbringen, weil die wenigesten Raubkopierer diesen Nachteil akzeptieren werden und das Spiel dann halt einfach kaufen. 

Ein offline Part mit Lan würde vielleicht den hundert ehrlichen Käufern nützen, die D3 unbedingt mal im Flugzeug oder im Brasilianischen Regenwald spielen wollen, aber sonst nur 20 Millionen Raubkopierern, weil es das Cracken ungleich leichter macht und auch der Multiplayer funktionieren würde.

Und ich sage es nochmal: Ich als Hersteller des Spieles würde es ganz genauso machen.


----------



## Amanra (7. August 2011)

Damit ist Diablo für mich gestorben. Einen permanenten Online-Zang werde ich niemals akzeptieren. Ich will keine Welt mit Cloud-Spielen, die mir nicht mehr gehören, wo ich alle naselang mal eine nette Fehlermeldung kriege (Tut uns leid wegen hohem Spieleraufkommen ist der Serber gerade überlastet) und wo irgendwann mal das Spiel nicht mehr funktioniert weil die Server abgeschaltet werden.  
Dieser Trend muss unbedingt gestoppt werden.


----------



## HellsHorst (7. August 2011)

Langsam, langsam aber sicher versauen sie es sich so richtig. Die hauen immer mehr Scheiße in das Spiel, die in den Foren, in denen ich verkehre wirklich niemand haben will.
Ich gönne es ihnen von ganzem Herzen, dass kein einziger das Spiel kauft.


----------



## Atuan (7. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Was du sagst ist in diesem Fall völlig falsch. Selbst WENN eine geniale Gruppe von Hackern es schafft, D3 zu cracken (was mindestens 1 Jahr dauern wird, wenn ich das richtig einschätze) werden essentielle Teile des Spieles nicht funktionieren.


Woran machst du fest, dass es ein Jahr dauern wird? Ubisoft hielt seinen Kopierschutz für unüberwindbar. Einen Monat hat er gehalten... Und der war so radikal, das nicht nur essentiele Teile des Spiels nicht ohne Verbindung zu den Servern liefen, sondern das komplette Spiel unnütz war. Noch mal: Bei Ubi reden wir nicht von Charakteren die online gespeichert werden, sondern von Teilen des Programmcodes, die nicht auf deinem Datenträger sind! Diablo 3 kann man beibringen, dass es den Charakter in irgendeinem Ordner auf deinem Rechner speichert. Aber wie bringt man einem Assassins Creed bei, sich Codezeilen von deinem Rechner zu holen, die dort überhaupt nicht sind?



TheChicky schrieb:


> Du brauchst das Battle.net für das Auktionshaus mit Echtgeld


Was juckt mich das Echtgeld-Auktionshaus? Ich kaufe da nichts. Diablo besteht aus metzeln und sammeln. Ersetze ich sammeln durch kaufen, zahle ich extra Geld dafür, dass ich den Spielsinn umgehe. Wer das will: Viel Spaß. Ich brauch kein Auktionshaus.



TheChicky schrieb:


> und das Multiplayerspiel


Was juckt mich der Multiplayer? Diablo sollte im Lexikon als Beispiel für den Eintrag "Singleplayer" stehen! PvP ist nett und niedlich, aber auch unsinnig wie sonst was. Und sonst? Ich hab keinen Bock, mich mit irgendwelchen Leuten irgendwann und irgendwie zu verabreden. Ich bin kein Schüler mehr. Bei mir klingelt nicht um halb Zwei die Glocke. Ich kann mich nicht mehr um 14 Uhr mit irgendwelchen Klassenkameraden im Multiplayer treffen. Ich arbeite und will zocken, wenn ich Zeit und Lust habe. Die Freizeit die ich habe, kann/will ich nicht fest für einen Termin in einem Spiel verplanen. Zumindest nicht so regelmäßig, dass man in dem Spiel auch vorwärts kommt. Dazu kommt noch das Problem, dass ich (und die Leute die ich kenne) ein Leben habe(n). Da kann man nicht immer sagen "Ich bin Samstag um 18 Uhr online, also spielen wir dann"... Und mit irgendwelchen Random-"Pups, KaCkn00b!!!!!!1einself dEin3 MuTT1 ist ein HuAAAAAAAnson"-Leuten die ich nicht kenne, spiele ich nicht.



TheChicky schrieb:


> auch die Chars werden nur online gespeichert.


Wie gesagt: Es wird leichter sein einem Spiel beizubringen, die Charaktere auf dem Computer zu speichern, als einem Spiel fehlende Codezeilen hinzuzufügen, die nur auf den Servern des Publishers zu finden sind.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Es wird keinen Cheatschutz geben und keinen Schutz vor anderen  Betrügereien.


Cheatschutz... Geh mal nen Shooter spielen, mit den ganzen Wallhacks und Aimbots. Und Schutz vor "anderen Betrügereien"? Was soll das sein? Vor denen, die im ebay Items verticken, oder was? Schutz vor denen ist ganz einfach: Kauf da nichts 



TheChicky schrieb:


> Patches und Updates wirst du erst nach monatelanger  Verzögerung nutzen können.


Naja... Auch hier frage ich mich: Wo nimmst du die monatelange Verzögerung her? Ausserdem ist mir nicht schlüssig, wozu die wichtig sind. Solange kein Bug im Spiel steckt, der ein Vorankommen unmöglich macht, sind Patches fast egal. Ob Blizzard da zwei Punkte Schaden hin oder her schiebt, wird den Meisten wohl egal sein.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Es wird dann vielleicht möglich sein, D3 im Singleplayer durchzuspielen, aber das ist in etwa so, als könntest du einen Ferrari nur im ersten Gang fahren, dir entgehen die restlichen Zweidrittel des Spieles.


 Zwei Drittel des Spiels... Diablo ist kein Shooter und auch kein MMO. Das ist ein verdammtes Hack&Slay, wo man stundenlang Monster schlachtet und hofft, das die was brauchbares droppen. Was fehlt dir denn? Das Auktionshaus. Ja... Grandios. Und du glaubst im ernst, dass Leute die nicht mal das Spiel kaufen, im Auktionshaus Geld ausgeben würden?



TheChicky schrieb:


> Raubkopierer bekommen im Falle D3 also MITNICHTEN das bessere Spiel, sie bekommen irgendein stark beschnittenes Irgendwas.


DU würdest ein stark beschnittenes Irgendwas bekommen, wenn du es als Raubkopie spielen würdest. Für dich machen das Auktionshaus und der Multiplayer ja scheinbar einen Großteil des Spiels aus. ICH würde genau das bekommen, was ich haben will: Ein Singleplayer-Spiel. Ich möchte jetzt nicht behaupten, dass ich die Mehrheit bin. Du dagegen scheinst davon auszugehen, dass jeder so denkt wie du...



TheChicky schrieb:


> Die Entscheidung, den Offlinepart wegzulassen, ist also so ziemlich die fairste Entscheidung gegenüber dem Ehrlichen Käufer des Spieles. Denn Raubkopierer werden, wenn überhaupt, nur einen kleinen Teil des Spieles nutzen können. Das wird Blizzard Millionen mehr an Käufern einbringen, weil die wenigesten Raubkopierer diesen Nachteil akzeptieren werden und das Spiel dann halt einfach kaufen.


Sorry, aber wenn ich das lese, glaube ich langsam doch an die vielzitierte Hirnwäsche durch die Publisher... "Millionen mehr an Käufern"... Das ist lächerlich. 1 Raubkopierer ≠ 1 Käufer. Oder glaubst du auch an die paar hundert Billionen Schaden, den die Musikindustrie schon erlitten hat? Raubkopierer laden Spiele, weil sie verfügbar sind und nicht weil sie etwas umsonst bekommen, was sie haben wollen. Kein Raubkopierer würde all das kaufen, was er illegal lädt. Und jetzt auch noch mal die Anmerkung: Ich würde nicht nur "einen kleinen Teil des Spiels" bekommen, sondern all das, was mich an dem Spiel interessiert.



TheChicky schrieb:


> Ein offline Part mit Lan würde vielleicht den hundert ehrlichen Käufern nützen, die D3 unbedingt mal im Flugzeug oder im Brasilianischen Regenwald spielen wollen, aber sonst nur 20 Millionen Raubkopierern, weil es das Cracken ungleich leichter macht und auch der Multiplayer funktionieren würde.
> 
> Und ich sage es nochmal: Ich als Hersteller des Spieles würde es ganz genauso machen.


 Na super... Hast du eigentlich über das was du da geschrieben hast nachgedacht? Was interessieren mich die Raubkopierer? Die kaufen mein Spiel nicht! Und die Nummer mit den 100 Leuten, die vielleicht im Regenwald spielen wollen, ist auch Käse. Ich habe zwei Beispiele gebracht, bei denen mich die neuen Kopierschutzmaßnahmen bereits am Spielen gehindert haben: http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ven-reaktionen-ueberrascht-4.html#post9330043

Damit du nicht suchen musst: Einmal hat mein Antivirenprogramm (avast, also nichts exotisches, sondern doch recht verbreitet) den verdammten Launcher für StarCraft 2 für eine Schadsoftware gehalten und blockiert. Bis die betroffenen USER (nicht Blizzard) im Forum darauf kamen, dass es am avast lag, war meine Zeit vorbei, die ich mir zum spielen nehmen wollte. Bei F1 2010 wollten die GfWL-Server mal meinen Account nicht erkennen. Man konnte das Spiel also nicht speichern... Was ne Verarsche. Ich brauch keinen GfWL-Server um zu speichern. Das Spiel schon.

Das waren zwei Abende. Kann man verkraften, klar... Die Welt dreht sich weiter und mir gehts auch immer noch gut. Ich bin deswegen nicht in Behandlung und muss auch keine Antidepressiva nehmen. Aber trotzdem sehe ich nicht ein, warum ein Kopierschutz mir als ehrlichem Käufer schadet. Ich saß an diesen beiden Abenden übrigens nicht im Regenwald 



Wenn du diese Always-Online-Grütze als tolles Spielerlebnis empfindest: Dein Bier. Ich gönn dir dein besseres Spielerlebnis. Freut mich für dich, ehrlich. Ich hätte trotzdem gerne die Option, auch offline spielen zu können. Ich brauche kein Auktionshaus. Und wenn meine Entscheidung offline zu spielen dazu führt, dass ich mit meinem Offline-Charakter nicht am Multiplayer-Part teilhaben kann, ist das auch ok. Ich brauche keinen Multiplayer. Zumindest nicht bei Diablo. Blizzard scheint aber besser zu wissen, wie ich ihr Spiel zu spielen habe... Mal schauen, ob ichs jetzt überhaupt noch spielen will. Hoffen wir mal für Blizzard, dass ihr toller Kopierschutz mehr Raubkopierer in die Läden treibt, als es sichere Spieler vom Kauf abhält.

Kleiner Denkanstoß noch am Rande: The Witcher 2 wurde im hauseigenen Downloadportal des Entwicklers komplett ohne Kopierschutz angeboten. Man könnte den Download also direkt nach dem Runterladen in sämtliche Tauschbörsen stellen. Ist The Witcher 2 etwa gefloppt, weil es ohne Kopierschutz erhältlich war?

Kopierschutz verkauft keine Spiele.


----------



## cryer (7. August 2011)

Dabei betont Herr Bridenbecker ja, dass es eben kein Kopierschutz ist und, dass "Online-Sein Voraussetzung für ein besseres Gameplay ist."
Da frage ich mich echt, ob der glaubt was er da erzählt oder einfach das Werbegeschwätz der Marketing Abteilung als Grundlage nimmt.
Hacks und Dupes interessieren einen Solospieler, der NICHT mit anderen im Battle.net spielen WILL, überhaupt nicht. Womit der Online Zwang eben doch ein Schutz ist: gegen Betrüger im Echtgeld-Auktionshaus. Um also Spieler vor Betrügern in der von Blizzard geborenen Geldmaschine Echtgeld-AH zu schützen, müssen Spieler ihre Freiheit gegen den Internet-Zwang eintauschen. Auch Spieler, die dieses Auktionshaus nicht nutzen wollen. 
Danke Blizzard, dass ihr eine neue Idee, um Spielern Geld aus der Tasche zu ziehen, auf dem Rücken der Spieler austragt... so lobt man sich das als Gamer. Man wird wieder wichtig im Reigen der Geldverdiener und darf eine IMHO doofe Idee mittragen, auch wenn man das nicht will.
Einzig der verzicht auf den Erwerb von D3 bleibt als Alternative. Geld gespart, dann wandert die Kohle eben in andere Errungenschaften


----------



## AcIDburst (7. August 2011)

Ich wette, dass der Online-Zwang nicht einmal bis zum Release halten wird. Bereits während der public Beta von Starcraft 2 gab es einen Serveremulator. Für WoW existieren ebenfalls private Server. Macht euch mal nicht ins Hemd deswegen ^^


----------



## billy336 (7. August 2011)

die frage ist net ob es "privatserver" geben wird sondern die frage ist ob irgendjemand dumm gnug ist sich sowas anzutun... da geht der spielspass 100% total in die hose. spätestens wenn die ersten cheater aktiv werden, die mods dich ohne begründung bannen oder mit der begründung weil du ein deutscher = nazi bist und die die bugs dich zu tode quälen. aber bittesehr jedem seins...


----------



## MrBigX (7. August 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Was du sagst ist in diesem Fall völlig falsch. Selbst WENN eine geniale Gruppe von Hackern es schafft, D3 zu cracken (was mindestens 1 Jahr dauern wird, wenn ich das richtig einschätze) werden essentielle Teile des Spieles nicht funktionieren. Du brauchst das Battle.net für das Auktionshaus mit Echtgeld und das Multiplayerspiel, auch die Chars werden nur online gespeichert. Es wird keinen Cheatschutz geben und keinen Schutz vor anderen Betrügereien. Patches und Updates wirst du erst nach monatelanger Verzögerung nutzen können.
> 
> Es wird dann vielleicht möglich sein, D3 im Singleplayer durchzuspielen, aber das ist in etwa so, als könntest du einen Ferrari nur im ersten Gang fahren, dir entgehen die restlichen Zweidrittel des Spieles.
> 
> ...


D3 ist nicht WOW. Verstehst Du das?
Keiner hat ein Problem mit Online sein für Multiplayer, aber das wird ja hier auch garnicht diskutiert.


----------



## Shadow_Man (7. August 2011)

Das, was diese Firmenleute mittlerweile von sich geben, erinnert irgendwie teilweise an Propagandaminister oder diverse Demagogen.

Die Fakten sehen nämlich teilweise ganz anders aus:

1. Bis auf WOW waren alle Blizzardtitel Offline-spielbar. Also dieses Geschwätz von "wir waren immer online" ist so überhaupt nicht richtig.
Auch ein Starcraft 2 bekam nach kurzer Zeit einen Offline-Modus spendiert. Und warum? Weil die Spieler es vehement gefordert haben. Also ist dieses "überrascht tun", dann eher mit Verlogenheit gleichzusetzen.

2. Selbst eher auf den Mehrspielerteil gesetzte Spiele (keine reinen MMOs) waren im Grunde immer offline spielbar. Egal ob es jetzt ein Unreal Tournament Spiel war oder ein Battlefield. Man konnte sie immer auch ohne Internet spielen. Entweder in einer extra angefertigen Singleplayerkampagne, auf Maps mit Bots oder im Lan-Modus.

3. Das jeder immer nur online sein will oder online spielen, stimmt auch nicht. Ich möchte da nur mal daran erinnern, dass die Unreal Tournament Macher zum Beispiel mal erzählt haben, dass bei ihren Spielen teilweise über die Hälfte der verkauften Produkte nicht einmal online waren! Selbst solche Spiele werden von einigen Spielern nur offline gespielt.
Deswegen macht zum Beispiel Dice bei Battlefield 3 auch einen Einzelspielerpart rein, weil sie auch solche Leute ansprechen wollen, die aufs online spielen keine Lust haben.

4. Es stimmt auch nicht, es darzustellen, als ob viele Spiele heute auf den "Immer online"-Kopierschutz setzen. Mir fallen da gerade mal die Ubisoftspiele ein und jetzt Diablo 3.
Bei Steam zum Beispiel braucht man nur beim Installieren oder Patchen online sein, danach kann man es in einen offline-Modus schalten und braucht keinerlei Internet mehr.
Bei Games for Windows live lässt sich bei den Spielen ein Offline-Profil anlegen und man kann auch ohne Internet spielen.

5. Auf Online zu setzen und dann denken, man sei vor Schummelei und Bots sicher, ist wohl auch nur Träumerei. Für WoW gibts unzählige Hacks und Bots im Internet. 
Man braucht sich nur diverse Free-2-play Titel anschauen, da wird auch geschummelt ohne Ende.

Also aus meiner Sicht ist das Ganze einfach Wischi-Wascha Geschwätze. Hier gehts eher um die Kontrolle, totale Abhängigkeit des Spielers. Dem Vorbereiten aufs Umstellen zum Downloadvertrieb durch langsame "Immer Online"-Gewöhnung und irgendwann daraus folgendes Cloud Computing. Mich würde es daher nicht wundern, wenn bei einem Diablo 4 dann alles gestreamt wird und man gar nichts mehr auf der Platte hat. Das ist zwar noch zukunftsmusik, aber genau da wollen solche Hersteller ja hin


----------



## OldShatterhand (7. August 2011)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> 3. Das jeder immer nur online sein will oder online spielen, stimmt auch nicht. Ich möchte da nur mal daran erinnern, dass die Unreal Tournament Macher zum Beispiel mal erzählt haben, dass bei ihren Spielen teilweise über die Hälfte der verkauften Produkte nicht einmal online waren! Selbst solche Spiele werden von einigen Spielern nur offline gespielt.


 Richtig, ich bin zum Beispiel jemand der kaum online UT spielt. Mein Skill ist eh zu schlecht und meine Frusttoleranz nicht besonders hoch. Monatelang zu üben...das ist nix für mich. Bei Battlefield hab ich mir diese Arbeit schon eher mal gemacht. Die Bots reihenweise in Condemned (Domination) über den Haufen zu knallen...das macht mir Spass. Auch Quake 3 hab ich fast nur Offline gespielt.
Ich brauche einfach Spiele, die ich allein für mich spielen kann. Wenn es die nicht mehr gibt, häng ich halt das Hobby an den Nagel und such mir ein anderes. War eh lange genug dabei.


----------



## LordCrash (8. August 2011)

Ich glaube, dass Blizzard hier einen gewaltigen Denkfehler hat: sie gehen einfach ungefragt davon aus, dass ein Großteil der Diablo 3 Kunden auch WoW Kunden sind und wundern sich jetzt, dass das Aufschrei der Diablo Fans so groß ist. Sie scheinen nicht zu wissen, dass viele dieser Diablo Fans mit dem ganzen WoW bzw MMO Krams überhaupt nichts zu tun haben wollen und einfach nur ab und zu mal ein paar Stunden im Singleplayer zocken wollen.

Ich persönlich verstehe auch das immer wiederkehrende Argument der Langzeitmovitation im Mulitplayer nicht so richtig. Wenn ich ein Spiel kaufe, das mir im Singleplayer ca. 30 Stunden Spaß macht und für das ich zum Release 50 Euro bezahle, dann hab ich im Vergleich zu 15 Kinobesuchen (a 2 Stunden Film), für die ich insgesamt mindestens 75 Euro bezahle, doch noch ein respektables Geschäft gemacht. Ich sehe also gar keine Notwendigkeit, warum ich nicht für den Singleplayerpart alleine - also ohne hunderte Studen im Multiplayerpart zu verbringen - ein entsprechend gutes Spiel kaufen sollte. Und genau das erwarte ich mir von Diablo 3: ein Spiel, mit dem ich im Singleplayer Spaß habe und das mich mit dem ganzen anderen Krams von Blizzard (Battle.net, WoW, Auktionshaus) in Ruhe lässt. Aber das wird nicht passieren, da die Jungs von Blizaard die Kundenfreundlichkeit und die Affinität zu ihren älteren (im doppelten Sinne) Kunden schon lange dem schnellen Geld geopfert haben.


----------



## Bora (8. August 2011)

Nichts ist gefährlicher als Erfolg. Blizzard, aufpassen.


----------



## Megawuss (8. August 2011)

Eigentlich wäre es mir egal. Allerdings stört es mich schon, dass ich auf meinem Laptop unterwegs dann kein Diablo3 zocken kann. Keine Lust mir deswegen extra nen Stick zu kaufen und x€ im Monat zu berappen zumal ich auch des öfteren im Ausland bin wo mir das dann auch nix bringt. Und gerade D3 war für mich so ein Dauerbrenner-Offline-Kandidat für ein bisschen Spielen zwischendurch.
Ärgerlicherweise wird es nichts daran ändern, dass ich mir D3 kaufe. Vielleicht lasse ich mich noch zu einer EMail an Blizz hinreissen, damit sie wenigstens wissen dass ich das nicht in Ordnung finde. Wer seine Meinung nicht kund tut der ist selbst schuld dass sich nix ändert.


----------

